# Gaming-PC bis 1000€



## desm_ (24. Februar 2013)

*Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

*Update 26.02.2013 (15:50):*

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP (hier steht bei der Beschreibung mATX dabei, eigentlich ist die MVP-Variante doch die ATX!?)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (hier gäbe es noch eine 2011 Variante!?)
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB OC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl (nicht verfügbar, müsste ich mir woanders holen (z.B. bei diTech)
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95 (95 fehlt am Ende der Artikelbezeichnung)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
SATA-Kabel: DELOCK SATAII 0,5m

Preis: 1056€

Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM oder LG Flatron IPS235P

*Offene Fragen:*
- Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit haym.info
- Wären 16GB RAM sinnvoll?
- Guter Monitor? (Gaming, Bild-/Videobearbeitung, wenn möglich höhenverstellbar und drehbar)

Danke für eure Hilfe
Lg desm_

-----
*Originalpost:*
Hallo PCGamesHardware-Community,

ich bin - wie der Titel schon verrät aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Gaming-PC bis zu 1000€...
Das sind die Komponenten, die ich mir vorgestellt habe:

MB: ASRock H77 Pro3 // Pro4
CPU: Intel i5 3470 3.20GHz boxed
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 3GB // Gigabyte GTX 660 Ti 2GB // Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz CL9 Low-Profile
PSU: bequiet! E9 Straight Power 480W
ODD: Samsung SH-224BB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200rpm
SSD: Samsung 840 250GB // Intel SSD 330 Series 180GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 // BitFenix Shinobi
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

*Offene Fragen / Überlegungen:* 
ASRock Z77 oder H77? Ohne OC würde ja das H77 reichen, oder?
Mir ist klar dass die GTX 670 besser ist, die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt...
Reichen denn die 480W für das Netzteil?
Zahlt sich das Fractal-Gehäuse aus? Mir gefällt es zwar besser und es ist auch gedämmt, allerdings ist es auch deutlich teurer...
Sollte man denn schon auf Windows 8 setzen? Bin noch am überlegen, was mich stört ist die Metro-Oberfläche...
Sollte man auf einen extra CPU-Kühler setzen oder ist der boxed-Kühler leise (bzw. nicht lauter als GPU, HDD)?

*Nutzung:*
-Gaming: alle aktuellen Spiele möglichst auf höchsten Einstellungen
-Videobearbeitung: Hobbymäßig mit einem HD-Camcorder, Rendern sollte halbwegs schnell gehen
-Aufnahme: würde gerne Gameplays diverser Spiele aufnehmen (würde mit dem oben genannten Rechner auch Battlefield 3 aufnehmbar sein?)

Bestellen würde ich bei www.e-tec.at. Ist eine österreichische Seite, jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!
Lg desm_


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

wenn du eine 120gb ssd holst ist eine hd 7970 drin


----------



## genetikk (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich bestelle die Tage noch etwas bei etec könnte dir dann sagen wies gelaufen ist. 

Auch ist ein +Punkt das dieser Shop die Neversettle Reloaded Aktion von AMD unterstützt und du somit beim möglichen Kauf einer Radeon HD 78**/79** 2 Gratis Spiele bekommen würdest.


----------



## Makalar (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag meiner Seits:
https://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-296590
Dazu wären noch 2 Gehäuselüfter nötig.
Beim DVD Brenner würde ich keinen Samsung nehmen, LG hat da die Nase vorn.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vorschlag meiner Seits:
> https://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-296590
> Dazu wären noch 2 Gehäuselüfter nötig.
> Beim DVD Brenner würde ich keinen Samsung nehmen, LG hat da die Nase vorn.


 

aber statt dem sella würd ich den cooler master hyper t4 nehmen


----------



## desm_ (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

@der pc-nutzer:
Eine 120GB SSD kostet doch auch knappe 100€, die 250GB Samsung 840 kostet 160€
Auf die SSD sollten ja alle Programme sowie das OS, da wird es doch mit 120GB ziemlich schnell knapp, oder?

Wie wärs mit dem LG GH24NS90 als DVD-Brenner?
Also ist der boxed-Lüfter zu laut? Wie wäre es hier mit dem Thermalright True Spirit 120? Oder ein Thermaltake Macho HR-02, wobei mir der schon etwas zu stark vorkommt...

Die Aktion von AMD hört sich gut an, Crysis 3 hätte ich mir sowieso geholt 
Ich habe gehört, bald kommen neue nVidia GPUs raus, sollte man da noch warten?

Noch als Ergänzung: Ich möchte den PC selbst zusammenbauen, hab es noch nie gemacht, kann man da viel falsch machen oder schafft man dass auch als Laie?


----------



## Makalar (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die neuen GPUs kommen wahrscheinlich erst Mitte/Ende des Jahres raus. Leistung kauft man dann, wenn sie gebraucht wird, und wenn du sie jetzt brauchst dann kannst du jetzt zugreifen. 
Wenn du alle Programme auf der SSD installieren willst, lohnt sich die mit 250GB.
Wenn man nicht übertaktet reicht der Sella oder der hyper t4 völlig aus. Der Boxed ist im Bios aber auch recht leise zu bekommen. 
Der Brenner aus meiner Konfig ist der Nachfolger des GH24NS90.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer:
> Eine 120GB SSD kostet doch auch knappe 100€, die 250GB Samsung 840 kostet 160€
> Auf die SSD sollten ja alle Programme sowie das OS, da wird es doch mit 120GB ziemlich schnell knapp, oder?
> 
> ...



Naja, kommt drauf an, wieviele Programme du hast. Bei mir sind auf meiner kleinen 120GB-SSD mit OS und Programmen gerade mal 40GB voll 
Der Boxed-Lüfter ist nicht so laut, aber wenn du es silent haben willst, solltest du sowas wie eben den vorgeschlagenen Sella oder TX4 nehmen - irgendwas im 20€-Bereich, darüber wird's overpowered und auch nicht leiser

Was neue NVidia-GPUs angeht, so bald wird das nicht, frühestens Spätsommer, wohl eher Herbst/Winter - genau wie die neuen AMD-GPUs. Man kauft Leistung wenn man sie braucht, weil warten kann man immer. Aber du wirst etwa ein halbes Jahr warten und selbst dann ist die neue Gen wahrscheinlich noch so teuer, dass es sich eher lohnt, noch die alte Gen zu kaufen.

Falsch machen kann man sehr viel beim PC-Zusammenbau - schaffbar ist es aber für den Laien trotzdem


----------



## desm_ (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, dann als Brenner den LG GH24NS95 

Wahrscheinlich werden die 250GB nie voll, aber man soll die Platten ja auch nicht randvoll packen, da sie dann langsam werden...
Ein anspruchsvolles Spiel hat gleich mal 5-10GB, die Frage ist halt dann nur, wie viele ich installiere 
Wahrscheinlich würden hier aber auch 128GB reichen, die Samsung mit 250GB ist aber relativ günstig für die hohe Kapazität.

[quote="Thallassa]Falsch machen kann man sehr viel beim PC-Zusammenbau - schaffbar ist es aber für den Laien trotzdem [/quote]
"Schaffbar" - Wenn man mit Teilen um mehrere 100€ herumschraubt hat man schon Angst das was kaputt geht, das wärs mir echt nicht wert...
Der Zusammenbau kostet bei lokalen Händlern aber 90€, was meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel ist...die Teile sind dort auch viel teurer und haben tun sie auch bei weitem nicht alles


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Soweit würde es dann aussehen:

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-M
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95 (bei e-tec nicht im Sortiment)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 

Bei Amazon hab ich Win7 um 40€ gefunden, kann man das so nehmen oder ist die Version irgendwie eingeschränkt?

Preis: ~1108€, ohne Monitor. Kann man da soweit noch recht viel ändern, möchte nicht wirklich über 1000€ kommen (brauche außerdem auch noch einen 24'' Monitor für knapp 200€)

Interessieren würde mich noch, ob ich statt der Radeon 7950 die GTX 660 Ti nehmen sollte, ob man sich noch Windows 7 kaufen sollte (oder schon Win8) und ob 120GB für eine SSD auch reichen würden...
In Frage würden auch noch 16GB RAM kommen, allerdings nicht der von Corsair, der kostet knapp 100€...
Hat jemand noch andere Shopempfehlungen als e-tec, denn die sind ja doch relativ teuer...HWVersand möchte ich nicht, die Bewertungen auf geizhals sprechen devinitiv dagegen...vielleicht noch als Info: Ich komme aus Österreich

Kann man die Konfiguration oben so nehmen und kann ein Laie wie ich diese dann auch ohne Probleme zusammenbauen?

Lg desm_

(Darf/Soll man hier den Startpost updaten damit es übersichtlicher ist für die anderen?)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Soweit würde es dann aussehen:
> 
> MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-M
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
> ...


 
lass einfach die ssd weg, dann kommts unter 1000€
hier ein guter monitor: LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Aber durch die SSD würde er einen ziemlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub bekommen, oder nicht? Bei einem PC in dieser Preisklasse - so hab ich zumindest woanders gelesen - sollte schon eine SSD drin sein

Ein Monitor um 130€ mit IPS-Panel? Könnte von mir aus schon noch ein wenig teurer sein...was noch dazugesagt werden sollte, in nächstes Jahr werden wir in der Schule Bild-/Videobearbeitung machen, also wenn möglich sollte der Bildschirm dafür geeignet bzw. höhenverstellbar und drehbar sein...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Aber durch die SSD würde er einen ziemlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub bekommen, oder nicht? Bei einem PC in dieser Preisklasse - so hab ich zumindest woanders gelesen - sollte schon eine SSD drin sein
> 
> Ein Monitor um 130€ mit IPS-Panel? Könnte von mir aus schon noch ein wenig teurer sein...was noch dazugesagt werden sollte, in nächstes Jahr werden wir in der Schule Bild-/Videobearbeitung machen, also wenn möglich sollte der Bildschirm dafür geeignet bzw. höhenverstellbar und drehbar sein...


 
Den schub bekommst du aber nur beim hochfahren und beim öffnen von Prgrammen. Beim spielen merkts nichts davon


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nur bei den Ladezeiten in Singleplayer-Spielen...sollte ich also auf 128GB (Samsung 840) setzen und nur Windows und Programme, die ich ständig brauche drauflegen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Ein Monitor um 130€ mit IPS-Panel? Könnte von mir aus schon noch ein wenig teurer sein...was noch dazugesagt werden sollte, in nächstes Jahr werden wir in der Schule Bild-/Videobearbeitung machen, also wenn möglich sollte der Bildschirm dafür geeignet bzw. höhenverstellbar und drehbar sein...


 
wie wärs mit diesem: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Jo, den hatte ich auch schon im Visier...allerdings sind 8ms Reaktionszeit zum Spielen doch etwas hoch, oder?


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dieser Bildschirm ist auch top:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

LG Flatron IPS235P oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM? Optisch würde mich der LG mehr ansprechen, letztendlich kommt es aber draufan, welcher besser ist für meine Anforderungen 
Passt meine Konfiguration sonst soweit (besonders im Bezug auf die GPU (GTX 660 Ti); würde auch ein 450W Netzteil reichen)?

Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit günstigen Händlern mit gutem Support?


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sonst passts 
Board könntest du auch dieses nehmen: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ja, das 450W NT würde auch reichen, da hättest du aber kein KM.


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sind Gigabyte-Boards in dieser Preisklasse besser?
Dann bleibt das 480W Netzteil - auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass ich die Kabel sauber verlegen werde/kann xD


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Welches Board du nimmst ist dir überlassen, beide Bretter sind gut


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Deine Empfehlung? 

Passt sonst alles soweit oder lässt sich noch was einsparen?

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-M
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 120GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95 (bei e-tec nicht im Sortiment)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM oder LG Flatron IPS235P

Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Logitech G110-Tastatur?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

nimm das normale Board nicht die kleine mATX version dann ist es gut


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also das hier? -> ASROCK H77 PRO4/MVP

Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen, wo ich das Ganze bestellen könnte? Oder ist es relativ egal und ich sollte nur auf den Preis schauen? (z.B. HWVersand gegenüber bin ich aufgrund der äußerst schlechten Bewertungen bei Geizhals abgeneigt)


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hardwareversand ist ein sehr guter Shop, genauso wie Mindfactory.


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Aber wenn man sich die Bewertungen auf Geizhals und anderen Portalen durchliest wird einem teilweise echt schlecht...(vor allem was Reklamationen angeht)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich die Bewertungen auf Geizhals und anderen Portalen durchliest wird einem teilweise echt schlecht...(vor allem was Reklamationen angeht)


 
Ich habe mit mindfactory nur gutes erfahren. (auch bei der reklamation)


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Problem bei Mindfactory ist allerdings dass man nach Österreich 20€ bezahlt und das mehrmals, da es auf mehrer Pakete geschickt wird...
Gibt es echt keine Alternativen zu den 2 großen Shops, die auch gute Preise haben?

Außerdem liefert Mindfactory keine Festplatten nach Österreich, weil es eine extra Abgabe gibt...sonst hätte ich auch nichts gegen sie, auf meine E-Mail deswegen haben sie sehr schnell geantwortet...


----------



## genetikk (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Problem bei Mindfactory ist allerdings dass man nach Österreich 20€ bezahlt und das mehrmals, da es auf mehrer Pakete geschickt wird...
> Gibt es echt keine Alternativen zu den 2 großen Shops, die auch gute Preise haben?
> 
> Außerdem liefert Mindfactory keine Festplatten nach Österreich, weil es eine extra Abgabe gibt...sonst hätte ich auch nichts gegen sie, auf meine E-Mail deswegen haben sie sehr schnell geantwortet...


 
Wenn aus Österreich dann HAYM.info  - Bester Shop !!


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

@genetikk:
Danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen...Die Preise scheinen ganz gut zu sein. Hast du auch schon Produkte reklamiert bzw. wie siehts allgemein mit Support, Lieferzeit,... aus?
Die Preise sind echt gut, was ist aber genau der Unterschied zwischen der  2TB HDD und der? Und wieso kostet die 3TB Variante auch nicht viel mehr?


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

HDD würde ich diese nehmen: https://geizhals.at/de/seagate_barracuda_7200_14_1000gb_st1000dm003_a686480.html ist schnell und leise  
Festplatten mit sehr hoher Kapazität sind von der Stabilität oft nicht so gut wie kleinere.


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die 2TB Variante kostet aber kaum mehr (brauchen werde ich zwar keine 2TB, aber bei dem Preis )
Sollte ich trotzdem die 1TB-Platte nehmen?

haym.info schaut ganz gut aus, die Preise sind richtig gut und sie haben auch alles, allerdings steht überall dabei "in 2-4 Werktagen versandbereit". Was kein Problem wäre, meine Frage nur ob es wirklich nur 2-4 Tage sind 

Sollte jemand Erfahrungen mit der Seite haben, bitte melden. Danke 
Geizhals Bewertungen sind durchwegs positiv, die Produktbeschreibungen auf der Seite sind allerdings nicht so ausführlich...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die 2000GB Variante kannst du auch nehmen, wenn du den Speicherplatz benötigst.
Über den Shop kann ich aber nicht sagen


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Brauchen...auf keinen Fall 
Hab zurzeit 50GB auf meiner Datenpartition voll^^
Aber ist zukunftssicherer und bei dem kleinen Preisunterschied würde ich es mir leisten...wenn ich z.B. mit Fraps Gameplays aufnehme werden die Dateien schnell ziemlich groß...

Sollte ich wegen dem Shop in einem anderen Bereich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wenn ja, wo?

Was mir noch immer nicht beantwortet wurde, ob die HD 7950 besser ist als die GTX 660 Ti. Sollte die HD 7950 besser sein, ist das Gigabyte Modell denn hier die beste Wahl?

Daher hier nochmal die Konfiguration 

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 120GB // 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB // 2000GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM oder LG Flatron IPS235P

Bei der SSD bin ich mir noch immer nicht sicher ob 120 oder 250GB


----------



## Makalar (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sieht gut aus  
Beim Board kannst du dir auch mal das Gigabyte anschauen:
https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte_ga-h77-d3h_dual_pc3-12800u_ddr3_a749607.html

Die 7950 ist etwas schneller als die 660Ti, den Unterscheid merkt man im Normalbetrieb kaum. 

Wenn viele Programme auf der SSD installiert werden sollen, lohnt sich die 250GB.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die HD7950 ist etwas schneller als die GTX660 Ti und die Gigabyte ist recht leise. Sehr leise wäre auch noch die Powercolor PCS.


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann wird es also die HD 7950...Kann/Sollte man die OC-Variante nehmen?
Die Frage bzgl. des Monitors bleibt dann noch offen...einer der beiden hier oder ein ganz anderer? Da muss ich mich morgen noch mal dransetzen.
Die Boards sind ja ziemlich gleichwertig...was sagt ihr denn dazu? 

Tastatur wirds die Logitech G110...jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Hat das Mainboard auch Anschlüsse für USB 3.0 (also für das I/O-Panel, ohne dass man mit dem Kabel nach außen muss)?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

Was meinst du mit der "OC Variante"  ?

Beim Mainboard kannst du nach Austattung entscheiden. Beide haben Header für USB 3.0 an der Gehäusefront.


----------



## desm_ (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Diese hier -> HD7950 OC

Ich setz mich morgen nochmal hin, denke aber dass ich das ASRock nehmen werde


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Februar 2013)

Achso 

Es gibt nur eine Gigabyte HD7950, und die ist werksübertaktet. Deswegen steht da OC. Kannst du ruhig nehmen, leise und kühl.


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Komisch...auf deren Seite gibts nämlich auch eine Variante ohne OC, die teurer ist.. (hier)

Hier noch mal die Komponenten verlinkt zum Shop, wäre nett wenn da noch jemand überprüfen könnte ob da alles stimmt. Danke 

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP (hier steht bei der Beschreibung mATX dabei, eigentlich ist die MVP-Variante doch die ATX!?)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (hier gäbe es noch eine 2011 Variante!?)
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB OC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl (nicht verfügbar, müsste ich mir woanders holen (z.B. bei diTech)
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95 (95 fehlt am Ende der Artikelbezeichnung)

Preis: 1013€ (s. Anhang)

Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch, sind denn alle Kabeln (für ODD,SSD,HDD) sowie die Wärmeleitpaste (beim Lüfter) dabei?
Die Bewertungen zu dem Shop sind durchwegs gut, ich werde also bei haym.info bestellen! Bei der HDD überlege ich immernoch, die 2TB-Variante ist immerhin nur 20€ teurer 

Bzgl. des OS würde ich noch gerne wissen, ob man das hier um 40€ nehmen kann, kommt mir nämlich zu wenig vor, da andere über 80€ kosten...


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Beitrag wurde 2x gepostet...


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wärmeleitpaste ist beim Sella dabei. Bei den meisten Boards liegen nur 2 Sata Kabel bei. Wenn Du als HDD, SSD und DVD-Brenner verbaust, brauchst Du 3 Sata Kabel. Sicherheitshalber noch eins mitbestellen. Ist nix gegen eine 2 TB HDD einzuwenden. Das mit der Reinstallations-DVD ist aber in Ordnung. Die kosten nur zwischen 35,- und 40,- Euro. Du saugst und installierst aber von hier die Testversion : Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online  und aktivierst die mit dem Key der Reinstall-DVD.

Wenn die onlineaktivierung zickt, brauchst Du nur den Microsoftsupport anrufen, denen sagen, das Du der rechtmäßige Inhaber dieser Lizenz bist, dann schalten die frei.

Eine ganz kleine Spritze MX2 oder MX4 kannst Du ja trotzdem zusätzlich bestellen : Wärmeleitpaste/-kleber mit Hersteller: Arctic Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du das Fractal R4 kaufst, nimm das mit Fenster. Ist echt eine Augenweide  .

Diese Professional Version ist auch korrekt. Der Verkäufer auch : Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1 Deutsch Vollversion Win Pro | eBay

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

für 1027€ gibts es sowas: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208c3ed813340be0d97fcf50706e99c1c977d735b358


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

@Rosigatton: Das Mainboard hat aber nur 2 SATA 3-Anschlüsse, oder? Müsste ich den DVD-Brenner dann per SATA 2 anschließen?
Mir gefällt das Gehäuse ohne Fenster besser, mag generell keine Sichtfenster 

@der pc-nutzer: Bei Mindfactory zahle ich aber mind. 40€ Versand...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer: Bei Mindfactory zahle ich aber mind. 40€ Versand...


 
nach österreich 19,99€


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der Sata 3 Anschluss ist nur für die SSD wichtig. Alles andere kannst Du an Sata 2 hängen .


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Aber es wird aufgrund der Größe in mehrere Pakete aufgeteilt und man zahlt für jedes davon Versand...


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein. Du zahlst nur einmal Versand. Das Gehäuse kommt als Paket, und die restliche Hardware in einem anderen. Zahlen tust Du nur 1 Paket.


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Braucht man für SATA 3 ein extra Kabel? Dieses Kabel würde doch passen, oder? Was braucht man da für eine Länge?

Für die SSD bräuchte ich ja auch noch einen Einbaurahmen, das Fractal Design-Case hat ja keinen 2,5'' Slot


Aber im Dezember wollte ich dort meinen PC bestellen, da standen dann 40€ Versandkosten...
Außerdem liefert Mindfactory keine Festplatten nach Österreich (gibt eine extra Abgabe in Österreich...)


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das Kabel kannst Du nehmen. Die beiden beim Mainboard sollten Sata 3 sein, wenigstens eins davon. 

Jau, bei Versandkosten steht : Austria = 19,90,- Euro / pro Paket : Versandkosten -> Bestellvorgang -> Info-Center - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Leider 

Ich hab noch gehört man muss im BIOS irgendwas umstellen für die SSD, weiß aber leider nicht mehr was...

@Rosigatton: In deinem Profil steht, du hast eine 128GB SSD, würdest du sagen dass 128GB reichen?


----------



## bmwGTR (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich bin auch Österreicher und mir ist neu das die Festplattenabgabe schon eingeführt wordern wäre...

Sie wird zur Zeit nur diskutiert.

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wie gesagt, wollte dort schon bestellen und da stand eben, dass die Festplatten nicht nach Österreich geliefert werden können. Per E-Mail nannte man mir als Begründung es gäbe eine Abgabe.



> Aufgrund der zusätzlichen Abgaben erfolgt kein Versand von Festplatten nach Österreich.


----------



## bmwGTR (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Kenne mich jetzt selbst nicht mehr aus, einerseits findet man im Internet News zur Diskussion über die Festplattenabgabe, andererseits findet man News dass man wegen der Festplattenabgabe keine Festplatten aus dem Ausland bestellen kann...

Will mir auch meinen PC bei HWV bestellen, ich frage mal nach 

Und sorry für das Offtopic hier ^^

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei HWV hätte es komischerweise keine Probleme gegeben...dort gabs dann aber andere Gründe warum ich nicht bestellen wollte u.a. das sie die Platten nach Österreich liefern wollte im Gegensatz zu Mindfactory


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Normalerweise musst Du nix im Bios umstellen. Das Mainboard/Win7 erkennt die SSD und stellt automatisch auf AHCI um. Ebenso nimmt Win7 bei der Installation die wichtigsten Einstellungen automatisch vor. Nach Installation einmal hiermit drüberbügeln Samsung SSD Magician Tool - Download - CHIP Online. Das Tool optimiert automatisch die restlichen Einstellungen.

Im Fractal sind zig Plätze für eine SSD. Die 3,5" Schächte sind alle dafür vorbereitet und hinterm Mainboardtray können auch noch 2 SSDs angeschraubt werden .

Dann kaufst Du die SSD halt in Austria.


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Genau AHCI meinte ich 

Braucht man dafür nicht so einen Einbaurahmen?

Ist Mindfactory wirklich so toll? 
Das Gehäuse sowie die HD 7950 von Gigabyte haben sie sowieso nicht, das 2. Paket würde also wegfallen...würden mich Teillieferungen dann auch jeweils 20€ kosten? Und bei Geizhals werden oft lange Lieferzeiten (Fehlangaben beim Lagerstand) kritisiert...

Das Magician Tool kann zu Bluescreen und Datenverlust führen - zumindest laut den Kommentaren darunter bei CHIP...


----------



## bmwGTR (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also ich bestelle meine Komponenten immer bei HWV, hatte nie Probleme, Versandkosten nach Österreich: 9,90€ pro Bestellung.

mfg
bmwGTR


----------



## ugotitbad (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären was die Festplattenabgabe sein soll? Sowas wie die GEZ in Deutschland? Die Gebühren abzockt für Radio, Fernsehen usw.?

p.s. bestell lieber bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Soweit ich das Verstanden habe werden damit die Künster unterstützt. Man geht davon aus, dass auf den Speichermedien Content (z.B. Musik, Filme) liegt, für den die Besitzer nicht bezahlt haben. Dafür muss man zahlen, auch wenn dem nicht so ist...

Bei Hardwareversand möchte ich nicht bestellen, hab dort bereits negative Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du kannst in jeden 3,5" Schacht eine 2,5" SSD einbauen + 2 hinten. Also nein, Du brauchst keinen solchen Rahmen.

Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - ComputerBase


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ok, danke. Wieso sind die Löcher dafür seitlich? 
Du hast ja eine 128GB SSD...würdest du sagen das reicht oder doch lieber die 250GB Variante?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein. In den 3,5" Einschüben sind extra Bohrungen für die SSD.

Mir reichen die 128 GB. Ich habe auch keine Spiele drauf, nur Win7 und Programme. Hatte am Anfang mal Skyrim drauf und ja, die Ladeteiten waren natürlich kürzer. Da kann ich aber drauf verzichten. Also, Spiele kommen bei mir alle auf die HDD, fertig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Notfalls kann man sich ja immernoch eine SSD nachkaufen, das ist ja kein Problem


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Danke für die Hilfe 
Bin mir noch unsicher bzgl. der SSD, tendiere aber zur 256GB Version...

Würdest du mir jetzt raten bei Mindfactory zu bestellen oder kann ich auch bei haym.info bestellen?

Wäre überlegenswert, in einem Jahr wird eine 256GB SSD wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr kosten als jetzt eine 128er und zurzeit werden 128GB schon reichen...
Müsste den PC dann halt neu aufsetzen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Haym.info kenne ich nicht 
Mindfactory ist aber wirklich sehr günstig  Gibt es bei haym.inf überhaupt alle Teile ?


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja. Haym.info ist ein österreichischer Shop. Wurde mir hier vor ein paar Seiten empfohlen und hat ganz gute Bewertungen auf geizhals. Sie haben bis auf das Gehäuse alles, das würde ich woanders aber leicht bekommen. Und sie sind vergleichsweise günstig.

Bei Mindfactory haben sie die HD 7950 von Gigabyte nicht, genauso wie das Case...sind allerdings überall um ein paar Euro günstiger als Haym.info


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich würde einfach mal 2 Warenkörbe erstellen und dann inklusive Versand natürlich alles gegenrechnen. Prinzipiell glaube ich aber nicht dass Mindfactory insgesamt teurer ist ...


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Optimal wäre, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hättest, die Teile selbst abzuholen. Habe ich vor ein paar Monaten bei K&M gemacht, ca. 1 Woche, bevor die Konkurs angemeldet haben  .

"Support your local Dealer"  . Die Teile waren zwar teilweise etwas teurer als bei Mf, aber ich konnte sie selbst abholen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Vor alle kann man dann schon direkt losbasteln  
Ansonsten muss man immer warten bis alles da ist und das kann ziemlich nervtötend sein


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei e-tec.at / Markenelektronik zu Diskontpreisen könnte ich die Teile selbst abholen. Die haben 50km entfernt von meinem Wohnort eine Filiale 
Sind allerdings auch teurer...die Wartezeit wäre aber nicht das Problem. Ich wollte schon im Dezember einen neuen PC, da kommt es jetzt nicht auf eine Woche drauf an 

Ich werd mir das nochmal durchrechnen. Vorteil bei einer Filiale in der Nähe wäre natürlich auch, dass ich hingehen könnte falls es Probleme gibt. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn jetzt z.B. das Mainboad/CPU etc. defekt ist, wie merke ich das bzw. wie merke ich was defekt ist?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das sehen wir dann. Mainboard und CPU lassen sich schwer auschließen, andere Sachen sind da einfach auszugrenzen. Im Zweifelsfall einfach zurückschicken.


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Einfach zurückschicken, obwohl es vielleicht funktioniert!?

DiTech Computer
e-tec.at / Markenelektronik zu Diskontpreisen

Bei den beiden Händlern könnte ich die Ware auch selbst abholen. DiTech ist in den meisten Fällen allerdings wesentlich teurer und hat bei weitem nicht alles.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Um zu testen ob zum Beispiel das Mainboard kaputt ist musst du ein anderes 1155 Mainboard haben. Da du das wahrscheinlich nicht hast  musst du es dann zurückschicken.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

e-tec und DiTech sind mittlerweile auch uns bekannt, weil sich öfter mal Schwyyzer und auch Österreicher hier melden. Jepp, der größte Vorteil ist natürlich, das man nix hin und herschicken muss, wenn was ist, sondern direkt auf der Matte steht (also im Laden auftauchen und sagen, hier, kaputt).

Rechne das mal durch, wie teuer das bei e-tec kommen würde .


----------



## desm_ (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Würde auf jeden Fall deutlich teurer als bei MF, HWV und co. kommen...werd das morgen mal durchrechnen und euch die Ergebnisse zeigen


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wenn das zu teuer wird, würde ich natürlich bei MF oder HWV bestellen, und gut ist´s. Hardwareversand mit 9,99,- Euro pro Paket nach Österreich ist auch okay .


----------



## genetikk (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei Selbstabholung ist oft das Rückgabe und Garantierecht anders als bei Versand. 
Ggf vorher Checken !


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Im Anhang sind die 3 Zusammenstellungen jeweils bei e-tec, haym.info und mindfactory.

Mindfactory scheidet aus, da ich dort keine HDD, SSD, Case und die GPU bekomme...
e-tec ist im Vergleich zu haym.info auch deutlich teurer, der Versand bei haym.info wird nach Gewicht berechnet, über 10€ sollte ich trotzdem nicht kommen.
Was mich noch vom Bestellen hindert ist, dass keiner hier Erfahrungen mit haym.info hat...die Seite wurde mir hier vor ein paar Seiten von einer Person empfohlen. Auf Geizhals hat sie sehr gute Bewertungen. Es ist ein österreichischer Shop und hat bis auf das Case (was ich mir bei diTech holen könnte) alles. Alles Gründe, die dafür sprechen. Was meint ihr? 
(Komischerweise ist die 2TB HDD dort nur um 3€ teurer, sollte ich dort bestellen werde ich also die 2TB Variante nehmen...)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2207da3d666e22c7fa524ca31ba0b9674273374d1d68d kostet mit versandt nach österreich 926€ und alles ist auf lager


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Stimmt, die Konfig vom PC-Nutzer ist wirklich nicht schlecht 
Dort sind auch alle Teile vorhanden, die Powercolor Grafikkarte ist auch leise.


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gehäuse möchte ich aber das Fractal Design Define R4 
Was auch nicht das Problem wäre - wie gesagt, würde ich bei uns bekommen.

Allerdings werden keine Festplatten nach Österreich geliefert (s. Screenshot) und mit Fractal Gehäuse und den Platten aus Österreich komme ich auch auf 1010€.
Würde sofort bei MF bestellen, wenn sie alles liefern würden. Eigentlich ist es aber auch nur um so viel günstiger weil dein Gehäuse 50€ weniger kostet


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das habe ich übersehen. 

Dann bestell doch bei haym.info, die sind ja sehr günstig im Vergleich zu dem anderen Shop.


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Als Alternative ist mir noch cyberport.at eingefallen...hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit cyberport.de? (mit Versand und Prozessorkühler 1055€, also auch teuer)

Meint ihr ich kann bei haym.info ohne Bedenken bestellen, so bekannt ist der Shop ja nicht...


----------



## Makalar (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Konfig passt so 
Ob der Shop gut ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ihr habt da mehr Erfahrung als ich, kann man überall bestellen solange der Preis stimmt? Liefern müssen sie die Ware ja und wenn was defekt ist kann ich mich ja auch gleich direkt an den Hersteller wenden, sollten die sich nicht darum kümmern, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Überall bestellen sollte man nicht. Zum Beispiel nicht bei Pixmania  

Bewertung: Ist eine Bestellung bei Cyberport riskant? - Techfacts


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



> Überall bestellen sollte man nicht. Zum Beispiel nicht bei Pixmania


Muss ich das verstehen?^^ - Weil die eine 0900er-Nummer haben? Egal... 

Naja - auf geizhals sind die Bewertungen von haym.info fast ausschließlich positiv, es gibt den Shop schon mehrere Jahre und sie haben auch 3 Filialen, allerdings nicht in meiner Nähe.
Kreditkarte sowie paypal gibt es aber nicht als Zahlungsmittel...sollte man Nachnahme nehmen? - Letztendlich kann man ja auch nicht das Paket aufmachen und schauen ob alles originalverpackt und richtig ist, bevor man dem das Geld in die Hand drückt^^
Ist das Mainboard jetzt ATX oder mATX, überall steht ATX nur dort steht mATX in der Beschreibung...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ist definitv ATX. Vom Bild her ist es ATX, vom Produktname her ist es auch ATX und von der genauen Beschreibung rechts unten ist es auch ATX.


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, danke 
Wenn du dir die Seite so anschaust, würdest du dort was bestellen?^^

Sry für meine teilweise sehr dummen Fragen, aber ich bestelle sehr selten im Internet


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die haben viel Auswahl, die Preise passen, wirkt seriös  

Kannst ja mal hier schauen: Händlerbewertungen für haym.infotec (it-designworks) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab ich bereits, gibt kaum negatives 

Ist das hier die -90 oder die -95 Version...steht nämlich nicht dabei
Denke das ich dort bestellen werde


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nimm den einfach, da macht es nichts wenn du den "etwas" älteren nimmst. Laut Geizhals nehmen die sich beide von der Geschwindigkeit nichts, beim Brennen sind sie sowieso laut.


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann bedanke ich mich mal für deine Hilfe 
Werde mich dann morgen noch mal melden und gegen Ende der Woche bestellen...

Was ich noch fragen wollte, soll ich beim Alpenföhn Sella die normale oder die "2011" Variante nehmen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Definitiv die normale Variante. Der Sella 2011 ist nur für den Sockel 2011 gedacht da dort ein spezielles Mounting-Kit benötigt wird. Mal davon abgesehen dass der Sella gar nicht fähig wäre einen 3930K mit 130 Watt TDP zu kühlen


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Letzte Frage für heute: Der PC wird starken Vibrationen durch meinen Subwoofer sowie im Sommer Temperaturen von ~30° ausgesetzt, das ist hoffentlich kein Problem, oder? (oder könnte die HDD dadurch defekt werden? Mein Laptop hat in den 3 Jahren keinen Schaden genommen )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Temperaturen machen nichts, da muss der Lüfter dann wahrscheinlich halt etwas höher drehen --> PC wird etwas lauter. 
Das mit dem Sub weiß ich nicht 
Solange ein Lüfter vor der HDD ist und die HDD kühlt passiert da nichts.


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich meinte eher wegen der Vibrationen, da die HDD mechanisch ist


----------



## genetikk (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

HAYM.info ist der beste Shop den ich kenne (und damit MASSIG Erfahrungen gemacht habe). Wurde in meinen Wohnort gegründet ich bestell min. 1x im Monat dort. 
Hat noch nie Probleme gegeben. Auch Rückgabe oder Stornierungen immer möglich. Telefonisch und via Email immer erreichbar und wird innerhalb von h geantwortet. 
Kann ich nur Empfehlen!!!!!


----------



## genetikk (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Als Alternative ist mir noch cyberport.at eingefallen...hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit cyberport.de? (mit Versand und Prozessorkühler 1055€, also auch teuer)
> 
> Meint ihr ich kann bei haym.info ohne Bedenken bestellen, so bekannt ist der Shop ja nicht...



Und wie Haym bekannt ist.
War nur ein Maturaprojekt von ein paar Personen mittlerweile wird die 4te Filiale innerhalb von ein paar Jahren eröffnet !


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Danke für die Info  
Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher dass ich dort bestellen werde 

Du warst auch der, der mich überhaupt auf den Shop gebracht hat^^


----------



## genetikk (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Jo weils einer der billigsten ist, und mMn extrem zuverlässig. Steht bei GeizhalsAUT meistens eh an erster Stelle. Nur die Website ist etwas ..naja.


----------



## desm_ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Viel Infos zu den Produkten gibts auf der Seite leider nicht...genauso wenig wie hochauflösende Produktbilder...

Wenn da steht "Versandbereit in 1-2 Werktagen" bzw. 2-4 Werktage...stimmt das dann auch wirklich oder muss man länger warten?
Welche Zahlungsmethode würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## genetikk (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also ich habs immer zum Shop bestellt da der nur 1km von mir ist und dann dort bar bezahlt. Kommt eig. immer innerhalb der Lieferzeit dort an. Nur 1mal hats ne Lieferverzögerung auf Seiten von Steelseries gegeben da hab ich glaub ich 7 Tage oder länger auf meine Maus gewartet aber da hatte HAYM halt nichts mehr auf Lager und musste erst bei denen nachbestellen oder so. 

Ein Shop ist nicht in deiner Nähe oder ? Sonst würd ichs dorhin bestellen. Hab grad auf der Website geschaut, falls bei dir Nachnahme verfügbar ist dann nimm das dann zahlst du erst wenn du dein Zeug erhälst. Sonst halt Vorabüberweisung oder so. Ist ein seriöser Shop also an dein Zeug kommst du sicher, dauert aber etwas länger (2-3Tage) da erst bei Zahlungserhalt verschickt wird.

Edit. Jo mit den Bildern und Informationen is nicht so viel. Ich schau aber mein Zeug eh immer auf den Produkthomepages und bei Geizhals und lass mich dann dorthin verlinken dann hab ich auch das richtige Produkt.


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein, in meiner Nähe gibts leider keinen Shop...

Möchte den PC gerne morgen so bestellen, wäre nett wenn sich jemand nochmal alle Produkte kurz anschaut ob es auch die richtige Version ist usw. Danke 

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP 
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB OC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95
SATA-Kabel: DELOCK SATAII 0,5m
MONITOR: LG Flatron IPS235P  oder BenQ GL2450HM

CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 

Bzgl. des SATA-Kabels, reichen da 0,5m oder sollte das länger sein? 
Bei der HDD steht kein .14 bei der Artikelbeschreibung...ist das eine ältere Version oder kann ich die auch nehmen?
Welchen der beiden Monitore würdet ihr mir empfehlen...oder einen ganz anderen?

Preis: ~1245€


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wieso wird das immer 2x gepostet...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

kannst auch die etwas günstigere haym.infotec - schernbergstrae 12 - 5550 radstadt nehmen und beim case kann man auch zu diesem greifen: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Window 

ansonsten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

50 CM reichen bei einem SATA Kabel locker aus, außer du hast einen riesigen Big-Tower (Corsair 800D  ).


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also würde das SATA-Kabel devinitiv reichen? 

Ist die PowerColor GPU besser als die Gigabyte? Die Gigabyte hat 100MHz mehr beim Chiptakt...auf die 8€ würde es nicht drauf ankommen 
Das Gehäuse mit Fenster haben sie nicht bei diTech...außerdem würde das doch nur mit Beleuchtung gut aussehen, oder? (und es wäre lauter?!)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, das reicht defintiv.

Bei einem Gehäuse mit Windows braucht man nicht unbedingt Beleuchtung, ich finde es einfach schön die Hardware im Blick zu haben.
Etwas lauter wird es dann wohl werden, ist wohl im minimalen bereich


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich weiß nicht...das müsste ich vorher mit eingebauter Hardware sehen bevor ich das entscheiden kann...bei der Version ohne Fenster weiß ich halt das sie mir gefällt 

Was sagt ihr zu den Bildschirmen? Und ist die Logitech G110 eine gute Tastatur?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Und ist die Logitech G110 eine gute Tastatur?


 
die g110 ist nicht übel


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Beim Monitor würde ich den LG IPS234V nehmen.

LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Makalar (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Monitor würde ich den LG IPS234V nehmen.
> 
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Der IPS 235P hätte noch ein etwas besseres Panel


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und der IPS235P ist dreh-/höhenverstellbar 
Also auf jeden Fall zu einem IPS-Panel greifen?

Und die PowerColor oder Gigabyte GPU?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Und der IPS235P ist dreh-/höhenverstellbar
> Also auf jeden Fall zu einem IPS-Panel greifen?
> 
> Und die PowerColor oder Gigabyte GPU?


 
ja, ips panels sind 
soweit ichweiss ist die powercolor etwas leiser und der vcore nicht gelocked


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich will die GPU nicht übertakten und die Gigabyte ist ja bereits werkseitig übertaktet...wäre also die bessere Wahl!?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das kannst du entscheiden. Allerdings wirst du in Spielen den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten nicht bemerken.


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Deine Empfehlung? 

Und als Monitor würdet ihr mit den LG IPS 235P empfehlen? Auch zum Spielen wegen der hohen Reaktionszeit?


----------



## Makalar (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der LG IPS235P ist spieletauglich. 
Die Gigabyte ist


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
> CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
> GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB OC
> ...



Also kann ich das so kaufen? 
Ist es egal, dass bei der Seagate Barracuda das .14 nach dem 7200 fehlt?


----------



## Makalar (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das sieht sehr gut aus 
Bei der HDD würde ich fragen welche es ist, da die 7200.12 recht laut ist, die 7200.14 ist leiser.


----------



## desm_ (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, mach ich noch 
Und wenn das Zeug bei mir ankommt gibt es sicher keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme oder fehlende Kabel etc.?

Welche Komponenten benötigen alle Treiber? (BIOS Update, GPU, Audio Treiber, Samsung SSD Tool?)


----------



## Makalar (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das Bios sollte auf dem neuesten Stand sein. 
Treiber brauchst du : GraKa, LAN, Sound, Chipsatz ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. 
Kabel solltest du alle haben, da du ja auch noch ein SATA Kabel extra bestellst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Ein BIOS Update würde ich aber nur machen, wenn das BIOS Probleme macht oder so in der Art.


----------



## okeanos7 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

mach dir um des kabel mal keine sorgen. des kostet 3€ . die gigabyte ist auf jeden fall gut, von der pc weiß ich nichts


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Meinst du die Powercolor ? Wenn eine HD7950 von Powercolor, dann meiner Meinung nach nur eine PCS ohne Boost. Aber das kann jeder anders sehen. Die Gigabyte ist auf jeden Fall auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## genetikk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Es sind eh bei der SSD 2sata Kabel dabei hab die gleiche vorn paar Tagen bestellt. Ich habe eh fast das gleiche setup gekauft wie du  
Den alpenföhn sella empfinde ich als ziemlich laut da würd ich mir jetzt nen anderen zulegen. Gestern bei nem Freund nen Macho verbaut das Teil hört man fast nicht (dafür Extreme platzprobleme) 

Wo kaufst du jetzt ? Musst nämlich Schaun die Grafikkarte nicht bei haym kaufst weil der die Never Seattle Reliaded Aktion nicht unterstützt da bekommst crysis und Bioshocl nicht ( ich musste stornieren und hab Dan bei etec die Graka gekauft)

Lg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hast du den Sella aber nicht regelt, oder ? Denn der Lüfter hat eine relativ hohe "Spannweite" zwischen MIN und MAX Drehzahl. Wenn man den halt nicht regelt, ist man selbst dran schuld, dass er laut ist.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sollte sich der Lüfter nicht automatisch so schnell drehen, dass er den Prozessor ordentlich kühlen kann und nicht mehr?

@genetikk: Sind die SATA-Kabel auch bei der Version ohne Kit für den Einbau dabei?
Hätte die Aktion schon wieder vergessen  Dann werd ich mir die GPU bei e-tec holen 
Wie komme ich an die Steam-Codes für die Spiele?

Zu der SSD noch: merkt man die niedrigen Schreibraten oder sieht man die nur in den Benchmarks?
Bei e-tec steht bei der Gigabyte GPU kein "OC" dabei...es ist aber trotzdem die gleiche, oder?
Wie stark ist der IPS Glow-Effekt bei dem LG IPS235P? Könnte mir jemand mal ein Foto davon verlinken?


----------



## genetikk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja die es sind 2 SATA Kabel bei der normalen Version dabei. 

1 normales und 1 mit so nem Knickstecker 

Du bekommst von etec dann so ne ID Code Card dort steht auch oben wies weitergeht.

GPU ist die gleiche wirst ja auch von geizhals auf diesen Artikel weiterverlinkt.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Danke für die Info 
Zahlt man bei e-tec keinen Versand!?

Bzgl. der Lautstärke hätte ich noch eine Frage: ist der PC während Office/Multimedia-Nutzung kaum bis garnicht hörbar und auch bei anspruchsvolleren Arbeiten leise?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Lautstärke hätte ich noch eine Frage: ist der PC während Office/Multimedia-Nutzung kaum bis garnicht hörbar und auch bei anspruchsvolleren Arbeiten leise?


 
ja. aber für noch weniger lautstärke würde ich einen cpu kühler mit 120mm lüfter nehmen, z.b. den coolermaster hyper t4


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ist da auch Wärmeleitpaste dabei? Und der ist sicher leiser und besser als der Sella?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Der Sella ist locker ausreichend, der ist geregt leise und hält die CPU kühl.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Der Sella ist locker ausreichend, der ist geregt leise und hält die CPU kühl.


 
ungeregelt ist der aber auch relativ leise. Geregelt natürlich auch.
Und recht geben tue ich dir natürlich auch, das der Sella reicht


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wenn der Coolermaster besser/leiser ist kommt es auf die paar Euro Aufpreis auch nicht an 
Muss man den Sella jedes Mal manuell regeln? Und müsste man das mit dem Coolermaster auch?



			
				desm_ schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der SSD noch: merkt man die niedrigen Schreibraten oder sieht man die nur in den Benchmarks?
> Bei e-tec steht bei der Gigabyte GPU kein "OC" dabei...es ist aber trotzdem die gleiche, oder?
> Wie stark ist der IPS Glow-Effekt bei dem LG IPS235P? Könnte mir jemand mal ein Foto davon verlinken?


----------



## Makalar (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Wenn der Coolermaster besser/leiser ist kommt es auf die paar Euro Aufpreis auch nicht an
> Muss man den Sella jedes Mal manuell regeln? Und müsste man das mit dem Coolermaster auch?


 
Den Sella müsstest du nur "optimieren" wenn er dir zu laut ist.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und den Coolermaster nicht? Wenn ich ihn einmal optimiere, muss ich ihn dann immer wieder manuell einstellen? Eigentlich dachte ich, der dreht sich nur so schnell, wie er sich drehen muss...


----------



## Makalar (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Meist reicht auch eine niedrigere Drehzahl as die auto aus, um die CPU gut zu kühlen.
Beim Coolermaster weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also wäre das vorhin genannte System auch mit dem Sella sehr leise?

Diese Fragen wären dann noch offen:
Zu der SSD noch: merkt man die niedrigen Schreibraten oder sieht man die nur in den Benchmarks?
Bei e-tec steht bei der Gigabyte GPU kein "OC" dabei...es ist aber trotzdem die gleiche, oder?
Wie stark ist der IPS Glow-Effekt bei dem LG IPS235P? Könnte mir jemand mal ein Foto davon verlinken?


----------



## Coldhardt (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der Sella bleibt mit evtl. Optimierung sehr ruhig 
Die niedrigen Werte wirst wenn dann nur in Benchmarks oder wenn du täglich mehrere Gb an Daten verschiebst merken. Ansonsten ist das nicht spürbar.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und ohne Optimierung? Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust jedes Mal bevor ich spiele die Drehzahl hochzuschrauben 

Und was ist mit dem IPS Glow beim LG IPS235P?


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Wie stark ist der IPS Glow-Effekt bei dem LG IPS235P? Könnte mir jemand mal ein Foto davon verlinken?


 
Sowas musst du Live sehen.
Anfangs ist es komisch aber daran gewöhnst du dich weil das TN Bild doch deutlich schlechter ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Und ohne Optimierung? Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust jedes Mal bevor ich spiele die Drehzahl hochzuschrauben
> 
> Und was ist mit dem IPS Glow beim LG IPS235P?


 
Musst du auch nicht du kannst eine Lüfterkurve erstellen. Da kannst du genau einstellen bei wie viel Grad der Lüfter hochdrehen soll.
natürlich kannst du in der Kurve auch einstellen das er im Idle nur sehr langsam drehen soll.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht du kannst eine Lüfterkurve erstellen. Da kannst du genau einstellen bei wie viel Grad der Lüfter hochdrehen soll.
> natürlich kannst du in der Kurve auch einstellen das er im Idle nur sehr langsam drehen soll.


 
Richtig 
Das machst du einmal und fertig


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut...ich hoffe ihr werdet mir dann dabei helfen^^
Mit welchem Programm geht das?

Aber sonst gibt es an meiner Zusammenstellung nichts auszusetzen und ich kann das ganze mit dem Sella und dem LG IPS-Monitor bestellen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut...ich hoffe ihr werdet mir dann dabei helfen^^
> Mit welchem Programm geht das?
> 
> Aber sonst gibt es an meiner Zusammenstellung nichts auszusetzen und ich kann das ganze mit dem Sella und dem LG IPS-Monitor bestellen?


 
das geht manchmal im Bios und manchmal liefert der Mainboard Hersteller auch ein Programm dazu mit denen du alles mögliche einstellen kannst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du hast doch ein ASRock Board, oder ? Da gibt es ein nettes Programm: AXTU - steht für ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility

Dann musst du nicht jedes Mal ins BIOS um etwas an den Lüftereinstellungen zum Beispiel zu verändern.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, ich poste nochmal die Zusammenstellung, denke aber es sollte keine Probleme mehr geben 
Werde das so morgen Vormittag bestellen:

MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP 
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB CL9
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB
PSU: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W
ODD: LG GH24NS95
MONITOR: LG Flatron IPS235P 

GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3072MB
CASE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 

Preis: ~1250€

Ich hab denen bei haym.info eine Mail geschrieben, es handelt sich um die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch bzgl. des Zusammenbaus...wir haben keine Heizkörper, kann ich mich auch am Schutzleiter der Steckdose erden? 
Ich hab wo gelesen, dass beim Mainboard eine Antistatische Matte dabei ist, wo man die Komponenten drauflegen soll, bevor sie jemand anderes anfasst, stimmt das?


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wieso wird das immer 2x gepostet wenn die ganzen Links dabei sind -_-


----------



## Coldhardt (1. März 2013)

Also normal ist bei den MBs keine antistatische Matte dabei. Wenn du die tüte meinst, in der das MB kommt, die sollte man nicht benutzen, da die nur innen antistatisch ist 
Ich würde einfach das Kabel ins NT stecken, dabei das NT aber auslassen (!) und mich am NT Gehäuse erden. Normal sollte es zwar keine Probleme mit der Spannung geben, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut, ich poste nochmal die Zusammenstellung, denke aber es sollte keine Probleme mehr geben
> Werde das so morgen Vormittag bestellen:
> 
> MB: ASROCK H77 PRO4-MVP
> ...


 
windows gibts hier günstiger: Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit Genuine Vollversion mit COA Lizenz | eBay


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Da gibts aber kein Home Premium 64bit...außerdem hab ich kein PayPal 
Und ich weiß nicht ob ich jemandem trauen soll, der die Produktbeschreibung nicht in ordentlichem Deutsch schreiben kann...

Das Windows bei Amazon hat gestern noch 40€ gekostet!?!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Ultimate ist doch besser als Home Premium 

Von daher macht das keinen Unterschied. Ultimate hat einfach ein paar Features mehr.


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der versendet aber nur nach Deutschland, sowie alle anderen auf ebay auch...kann es sein, dass OEM/Systembuilder-Versionen in Österreich illegal sind?
Auch wenn nicht, solchen Leuten über ebay vertraue ich am wenigsten...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass OEM/Systembuilder-Versionen in Österreich illegal sind?


 
wie sollten dann hersteller wie z.b. medion ihren fertigmüll verkaufen?


----------



## desm_ (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Medion ist ja auch keine Privatperson 
Gibts noch günstige Alternativen zu ebay?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gibts noch günstige Alternativen zu ebay?


 
vielleich softwarenochbilliger.de von denen ich aber glaube dass die nicht sauber sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Medion ist ja auch keine Privatperson
> Gibts noch günstige Alternativen zu ebay?


 
Was spricht denn gegen ebay?

@der pc-nutzer wieso glaubst du das?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer wieso glaubst du das?


 
hätt ja sein können...


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Versionen die bei eBay verkauft werden sind ok, die kann man schon nehmen.


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, wenn ihr das sagt...

Könnte ich das Windows also ohne Bedenken kaufen? Und was soll ich machen, wenn es sich doch nicht aktivieren lässt? Und brauch ich dafür PayPay?


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich würde einen Verkäufer suchen, der für den Versand weniger verlangt, 6,50€ sind schon happig.
Wenn es sich nicht gleich aktivieren lässt, kannst du ja eine telefonische Aktivierung machen. 
Ob du PayPal brauchst hängt vom Verkäufer ab.


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die verlangen alle soviel sofern sie nach Österreich versenden. Und immerhin kostet das Windows auch nur 30€. Wenn ich es um 35€ bekomme, bin ich schon mehr als zufrieden 
So einen PayPal Account machen ist kein großer Aufwand, oder?


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nope, PayPal ist recht schnell eingerichtet.


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also kann ich das oben verlinkte Windows kaufen, ohne Bedenken haben zu müssen, dass es sich nicht aktivieren lässt oder ich es gar nicht erst bekomme?


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du kannst dir ja mal die Bewertungen des Händlers anschauen


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Naja...die meisten Händler, die Win7 verkaufen, haben eine Bewertung von knapp 100%...
Gut, denke das heißt ich kann es kaufen


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Jap, das kannst du


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bevor ich bestelle, soll ich den Alpenföhn Sella oder den Cooler Master Hyper T4 nehmen? Die paar Euro Aufpreis sind mir egal, den leiseren nehme ich. 
Ich habe gehört, normalerweise sollen größere Durchmesser leiser sein, in dem Fall also der Cooler Master mit 120mm.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. März 2013)

Der Sella reicht und ist leise, einen Kühler mit 120 Millimeter Lüfter halte ich da für oversized. Der Sella reicht :daumen;


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ok 
Dann bestelle ich mal meinen neuen PC


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...wollte grade bestellen, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Arbeitsspeicher nur aus einem Modul besteht, mMn aber 2 besser sind...

Ist dieser gleichwertig? (1600MHz, CL9). Leider fehlen hier jegliche Produktinfos...auf der Corsair Webseite hab ich das zu der angegebenen Artikelnummer gefunden. Dort steht "SPD Geschwindigkeit: 1333MHz", "geprüfte Geschwindigkeit: 1600MHz", "Getestete Latenz: 9-9-9-24". Denke also das müsste der gleiche RAM sein, oder? Und was bedeutet "unbuffered" auf der haym-Seite?

Und sollte der Monitor Pixelfehler haben, kann ich ihn dann zurückschicken?


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, der RAM passt


----------



## desm_ (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, danke 
Die GPU ist bereits bestellt, den Rest bestelle ich dann am Montag, mit dem OS warte ich noch ein bisschen. Ich melde mich danach nochmal 

VIELEN, VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE! 
Das ist echt das beste Forum, wenn man einen PC sucht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut, danke
> Die GPU ist bereits bestellt, den Rest bestelle ich dann am Montag, mit dem OS warte ich noch ein bisschen. Ich melde mich danach nochmal
> 
> VIELEN, VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE!
> Das ist echt das beste Forum, wenn man einen PC sucht


 
Freut doch immer wieder zu hören


----------



## Coldhardt (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rechner


----------



## Makalar (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Über Feedback würden wir uns freuen!


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So, die Grafikkarte ist bereits da, der Rest wird dann gleich bestellt. Was ich noch kurz wissen möchte ist, was das "UNBUFFERED" beim RAM bedeutet. Eigentlich ist das ja der ganz normale 1600MHz CL9 RAM, nur mit 2 Elementen...

Feedback zum PC gibts natürlich sobald er zusammengebaut ist, da brauch ich aber wahrscheinlich jemanden, der mir hilft


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Was ich noch vergessen hatte, als WLAN-Stick wollte ich mir bei diTech den ASUS N13 holen. Taugt der was? Wenn nein, habt ihr Alternativen für unter 20€?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wenn in der Beschreibung steht dass auch das neue Windows 7 unterstützt wird ist das schon verwunderlich. 
Aber Versuch mach Klug. Also bestellen.


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also kann ich den nehmen?

Das ist die letzte offene Frage vor dem Kauf, wäre nett wenn noch jemand schnell was dazu sagen könnte 


> Was ich noch kurz wissen möchte ist, was das "UNBUFFERED" beim RAM bedeutet. Eigentlich ist das ja der ganz normale 1600MHz CL9 RAM, nur mit 2 Elementen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ist nicht wichtig beziehungsweise relevant.



> SDRAM-DIMMs höchster Leistung enthalten eine Vielzahl von Bausteinen (Chips) und besitzen aus diesem Grunde bei den heute üblichen hohen Taktraten höhere kapazitive und induktive Lasten auf den Adress- und Steuerleitungen im Vergleich zu SDRAM-DIMMs mit kleinerer Speichergröße. Daher setzten einige Platinen-Designer doppelte Treiberpuffer auf das SDRAM-DIMM-Modul, um so die Signale auf den Leitungen zu verstärken und die Systemlast im Vergleich zu sonst gleichen Speichermodulen mit diesen zusätzlichen Ausgangspuffern zu verringern. Diese Puffer verursachen aber eine kleine Zeitverzögerung der elektrischen Impulse, sodass das Hinzufügen solcher Puffer zu einem normal dicht besetzten Modul ohne Puffer zu einer Verlangsamung der Signale im Vergleich zum gleichen Modul mit Ausgangspuffern führt. Dies ist eine ebenfalls hauptsächlich im Bereich der Server verbreitete Technik, um die maximal mögliche Arbeitsspeichergröße auf einer Systemplatine (Mainboard) zu erhöhen.
> Siehe auch



Synchronous Dynamic Random Access Memory


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, danke 
Werde dann mal bestellen, zur Tastatur noch: Logitech G510, G110 oder eine andere? (<100€)


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Unbuffered bedeutet dass der RAM keine integrierte Fehlerkorektur hat.
Das ist für den privaten Gebrauch auch nicht wichtig.
Bei Server System ist es wichtiger und daher werden dort ECC RAM genommen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei der Tastatur würde ich auf jeden Fall mal in einen Laden gehen, da sollte man auf jeden Fall "probegriffeln".
Dann weißt du zum Beispiel auch ob eine mechanische Tastatur etwas für dich wäre.


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei uns gibts als größeres Geschäft nur MediaMarkt und da haben sie auch die wenigsten Tastaturen ausgestellt. 
Von teuren Headsets wird ja oft abgeraten, habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Logitech G35? Das haben mehrere Freunde von mir, hat mMn echt einen guten Klang und die Stimme hört sich ganz gut an (allerdings etwas leise)

Zur Info: bis auf das Gehäuse ist jetzt alles bestellt, das hol ich mir dann am Donnerstag 
Windows hab ich auch noch nicht bestellt, dafür brauch ich noch einen ebay und PayPal-Account^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich würde statt einem Headset eher ein Mikrofon + Kopfhörer nehmen, der Klang ist einfach besser.


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Genau deswegen meinte ich "von teuren Headsets wird oft abgeraten" 

Was ist mit Mikrofon gemeint? Möchte mir eigentlich keinen Großmembraner ins Zimmer stellen, auch wenns sicher gut aussehen würde


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Mit Mikrofon ist ein Ansteckmikro gemeint: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Auch wenn du es vielleicht nicht denkst, das Teil ist nicht schlecht


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gibts auch was wo man das Kabel nicht so direkt sieht (also das Kabel vom Mikro weg)
Und das ist doch ziemlich umständlich, weil man dann immer 2 Kabeln hat, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Meinst du ein drahtloses Mikro ? Da habe ich keine Ahnung von 

Das Kabel ist ganz klein und du kannst es an das Kabel des Kopfhörers klemmen.


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein, ich meinte sowas 
Also das Kabel kann man normalerweise die ganze Strecke über direkt an das Kopfhöherkabel klemmen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Du kannst das Mikro selbstverständlich auch an deinen Monitor bappen oder an den Standfuß vom Monitor.


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen, dass ein 5€ Mikro mit dem eines 90€-Headsets mithalten kann...

Gibts denn Headsets, die geeignet wären? In dem Fall wäre mir eine Komplettlösung schon lieber 
Ist das G35 den Preis nicht wert?


----------



## Makalar (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Kann mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen, dass ein 5€ Mikro mit dem eines 90€-Headsets mithalten kann...
> 
> Gibts denn Headsets, die geeignet wären? In dem Fall wäre mir eine Komplettlösung schon lieber
> Ist das G35 den Preis nicht wert?


 
Doch, kann es schon


----------



## desm_ (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gibts denn billigere Headsets, die halbwegs was taugen?
Sonst: Könnte ich das Zalman mit einem 50€ AKG Kopfhörer nehmen?
Problem ist allerdings, wenn ich das wo bestelle zahle ich wieder 10€ Versand...


----------



## Makalar (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gibts denn billigere Headsets, die halbwegs was taugen?
> Sonst: Könnte ich das Zalman mit einem 50€ AKG Kopfhörer nehmen?
> Problem ist allerdings, wenn ich das wo bestelle zahle ich wieder 10€ Versand...


 
Ja, das würde gehen


----------



## desm_ (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...
Der PC kommt wahrscheinlich morgen an 

Das Gehäuse sowie eine Tastatur und evtl. ein Headset werde ich mir am Dienstag noch holen.
Gehäuse das Fractal Design Define R4, Tastatur die Logitech G110/G510. Bei Headsets wird überall über ein schlechtes PL-Verhältnis geschrieben...

Ich hab hier bei PCGH in der Guide gelesen, dass das SteelSeries Siberia V2 USB halbwegs gut sein soll. Das Roccat Kave soll auch nicht schlecht sein. Persönlich gefällt mir noch immer das Logitech G35 am besten, weil es einfach verdammt guten Sound hat 

Problem bei Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro ist hauptsächlich, dass ich den PC spätestens am WE zusammenbaue und da auch schon ein Mikro für Skype/TS brauche und die Unhandlichkeit...gerade beim Zalman, da es am Kabel festgemacht wird und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das fest sitzt. Würde es das Modmic bei uns geben, würde ich es mir sofort holen 

Fragen hätte ich noch zur Wärmeleitpaste: in einigen Videos wird da einfach in der Mitte ein kleiner Punkt aufgetragen. Verteilt sich die Paste dann automatisch über der ganzen GPU? Sollte man es besser selbst verteilen, wenn ja, mit was?
Und wie erdet man sich am besten, wenn man keine Heizkörper hat? Einfach an dem Schutzleiter der Steckdose? Sollte man spezielle Handschuhe anziehen? Darf man dabei auf einem Teppich stehen (denke eher nicht^^)?


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

WLP würde ich immer selbst verteilen. Also etwas WLP auf die CPU auftragen und dann leicht verteilen aber nicht ganz bis zum Rand hin. Dort ein paar Millimeter frei lassen.
Der Kühler übernimmt dann den Rest.


----------



## Legacyy (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich würde mir kein Headset kaufen, die taugen meist nichts.

Lieber einen Kopfhörer und ein Ansteckmikro, da würde ich hier nochmal nachfragen: Sound + HiFi

Das Zalman ist  habe das gerade selbst in gebraucht, das sitzt auch fest und wackelt nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Spezielle Handschuhe braucht man nicht, kannst ja mal hier schauen: Wie "enterdet" man sich richtig? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## desm_ (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wie soll ich die Wärmeleitpaste verstreichen? Mit der Spritze aus der sie gekommen ist? 
Zum Erden reicht also einmal kurz auf den Schutzleiter greifen und auf keinem Teppich stehen und keine Socken oder sowas anhaben 

Der PC ist großteils da, ich muss mir nur noch das Gehäuse und eine Tastatur holen. 
Ein Bild von der Hardware ist im Anhang (das optische Laufwerk ist nicht im Bild, ist dank bulk-Variante nur in einem braunen Karton eingepackt) 

Die Seagate Barracuda wurde ohne wirkliche Verpackung geliefert, nur in einer antistatischen Folie. Ist das normal? (Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Firma die Platten in Kartons bekommt und diese dann einzeln verschickt; die HDD war noch in Luftpolsterfolie gewickelt)
Die Verpackung der CPU sieht schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus, die CPU war in der unteren Ecke verpackt, hab ebenfalls Bilder angehängt. Weiß nicht ob die CPU dabei Schaden genommen hat oder ob die schon mal im Umlauf war, sieht auf jeden Fall ganz schon demoliert aus. Oder ist das normal, wenn man per Versand bestellt? Eure Meinung dazu würde mich interessieren 

Meint ihr, ich sollte das Fractal Design Define R4 jetzt mit oder ohne Sichtfenster nehmen? (bei dem ohne stören mich wiederum die Schlitze für den optionalen Lüfter auf der linken Seite^^)
Den Bildschirm hab ich bereits per VGA an meinen Laptop angeschlossen, der erste Eindruck zum Monitor fällt sehr positiv aus. Auch wenn man nicht besonders viel sieht, hab ich dazu ein Bild hochgeladen 

Bei der SSD war doch kein SATA-Kabel dabei, würde da eins von den beiden hier passen?
Festplattenkabel SATA 6Gb/s , gewinkelt oben/gerade, 30cm
Festplattenkabel Serial-ATA, gewinkelt unten/gerade, 50cm


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Wie soll ich die Wärmeleitpaste verstreichen? Mit der Spritze aus der sie gekommen ist?


Das würde ich mit einer alten Kreditkarte machen.



desm_ schrieb:


> Zum Erden reicht also einmal kurz auf den Schutzleiter greifen und auf keinem Teppich stehen und keine Socken oder sowas anhaben


Ja, das reicht völlig aus.



desm_ schrieb:


> Die Seagate Barracuda wurde ohne wirkliche Verpackung geliefert, nur in einer antistatischen Folie. Ist das normal?


Das scheint normal zu sein, das habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals mitgekriegt.



desm_ schrieb:


> Oder ist das normal, wenn man per Versand bestellt? Eure Meinung dazu würde mich interessieren


Schau mal ob die CPU an sich noch heile ist. Um die Packung würde ich mir jetzt nicht allzu große Sorgen machen - so etwas kann sicher mal passieren.



desm_ schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ich sollte das Fractal Design Define R4 jetzt mit oder ohne Sichtfenster nehmen?


Ich finde Sichtfenster cool, musst du aber entscheiden 



desm_ schrieb:


> Festplattenkabel SATA 6Gb/s , gewinkelt oben/gerade, 30cm
> Festplattenkabel Serial-ATA, gewinkelt unten/gerade, 50cm


 
Die kannst du beide nehmen. Eher das obere, das unterstützt SATA3.


----------



## desm_ (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich mit einer alten Kreditkarte machen.


Und da kann ich nichts verschmutzen auf der Wärmeleitpaste? Eintrocknen oder sowas kann die nicht in der Spritze, oder?  Die sollte also noch ok sein, wenn ich sie aufmache...



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheint normal zu sein, das habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals mitgekriegt.


Gut 



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal ob die CPU an sich noch heile ist. Um die Packung würde ich mir jetzt nicht allzu große Sorgen machen - so etwas kann sicher mal passieren.


Naja, woran erkenn ich das?  



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kannst du beide nehmen. Eher das obere, das unterstützt SATA3.


SATA 3 sind 2 Kabel beim Motherboard dabei


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Wärmeleistpaste sollte zu 99% noch gut sein. Irgendwann fängt die aber auch an einzutrocknen - das dauert aber.

Schau mal ob auf der CPU Oberfläche Kratzer sind und ob alle Pins richtig sitzen.

Ich würde immer SATA3 Kabel kaufen, es macht einfach keinen Sinn ein Kabel mit einem "veralteten" Standard zu kaufen.


----------



## ugotitbad (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

S-ATA Kabel werden doch meist mit dem Mainboard mitgeliefert. Bei meinem Mpower wurden 4 mitgeliefert. Oh, die arme CPU Verpackung.  

Würde das Gehäuse mit dem Fenster nehmen.

p.s. du kannst auch ein X mit der WLP machen.


----------



## desm_ (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei meinem ASRock-Board wurden nur 2 SATA III mitgeliefert...
20cm würden reichen, oder?

Sollten 20cm reichen würde ich das erste, sonst das zweite nehmen. Die sind nämlich in "meiner" Filiale lagernd 
Kabel SATA 6 Gb/s mit Arretierung, 20cm
Kabel SATA 6 Gb/s mit Arretierung, 50cm



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal ob auf der CPU Oberfläche Kratzer sind und ob alle Pins richtig sitzen.


Schau ich dann nachher, auf den ersten Blick sind keine Kratzer festzustellen.



			
				enhra schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. du kannst auch ein X mit der WLP machen.


Verteilt sich das dann automatisch?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers sollte sich das automatisch gleichmäßig verteilen.


----------



## Makalar (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers sollte sich das automatisch gleichmäßig verteilen.


 
Ich würde es aber trotzdem gleichmäßig verteilen, da wird es noch gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja WLP auftragen und dann etwas verteilen.
So sieht man auch ob genug WLP aufgetragen wurde oder ob es zu wenig oder zu viel war.


----------



## desm_ (12. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal ob auf der CPU Oberfläche Kratzer sind und ob alle Pins richtig sitzen.


Ich hab die CPU aufgemacht und weder Kratzer noch verschobene Pins gefunden 

Ich hab mich jetzt für das Gehäuse mit Fenster entschieden, muss aber leider noch eine Woche drauf warten, da sie es bei diTech nicht haben und es sonst in der Umgebung nirgends lagernd ist...
Ist fürs WLAN ein Stick besser oder eine PCI-Karte? Hab woanders gelesen, dass die PCI-Karte den Airflow im Gehäuse verschlechtert, von den Sticks hab ich gelesen, dass sie sehr heiß werden können...
Gäbe es fürs Gehäuse so blaue LEDs, die man wenn möglich aus und einschalten kann?


----------



## Makalar (12. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ein Stick reicht meist aus, ich habe einen für 12€, mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. März 2013)

LED Bänder gibt es, du musst dir dann halt irgendwo einen Schalter hinbauen mit dem du das LED Band ausschalten kannst.


----------



## desm_ (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...ich werd mir heute noch das Gehäuse bei e-tec bestellen...dauert zwar eine Woche und ist um 10€ teurer als bei den größeren Shops, darauf kommt es aber jetzt auch nicht an 

SATA-Kabel nehme ich das hier. Seid ihr sicher, dass 50cm reichen? Hab die 2 im Mainboard beiliegenden Kabel ausgepackt, die sind auch 50cm und kommen mir sehr kurz vor. Wenn ich die über die Rückseite des Gehäuses führe, sind die doch viel zu kurz!? Und SATA III ist doch abwärtskompatibel, oder? Heißt also, ich kann das SATA III-Kabel am SATA 2 Mainboard Port anschließen und auch am SATA 2 DVD-Brenner? Wobei ich das extra Kabel wahrscheinlich an die SSD hänge, weil es denke ich hochwertiger ist...

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, ein gutes Kabelmanagement hinzubekommen, sind beim Gehäuse genug Kabelbinder dabei, um die Kabel sauber verlegen zu können?

Und die SSD kann ich sicher von unten sicher an einen Laufwerksschacht anschrauben, ohne dafür einen Einbaurahmen zu benötigen?

Als WLAN-Stick nehme ich den ASUS USB N13.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher, dass 50cm reichen?



50 CM sollten eigentlich reichen, das R4 ist schließlich kein Big-Tower bei dem die HDDs unter der Midplate sind.



desm_ schrieb:


> Und SATA III ist doch abwärtskompatibel, oder?



Ja, SATA ist abwärtskompatibel.




desm_ schrieb:


> Und die SSD kann ich sicher von unten sicher an einen Laufwerksschacht anschrauben, ohne dafür einen Einbaurahmen zu benötigen?


 
Ja, ein einbaurahmen wird nicht benötigt.


----------



## desm_ (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, dann brauch ich jetzt nur noch eine Tastatur und das OS 

Ich denke zwar es ist egal bei welchem Verkäufer ich bestelle, aber kann ich dieses Windows ohne Bedenken kaufen? Wenn ja, ist das einzige was mich noch davon abhält ein PayPal-Account


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut, dann brauch ich jetzt nur noch eine Tastatur und das OS
> 
> Ich denke zwar es ist egal bei welchem Verkäufer ich bestelle, aber kann ich dieses Windows ohne Bedenken kaufen? Wenn ja, ist das einzige was mich noch davon abhält ein PayPal-Account


 
Ja, der Verkäufer sieht vertrauenswürdig aus


----------



## Bozz03 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wv willst du denn für eine Tastatur ausgeben?

Ansonsten der P/L Kracher ist dieses hier


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Bozz03 schrieb:


> Wv willst du denn für eine Tastatur ausgeben?
> 
> Ansonsten der P/L Kracher ist dieses hier


 
Ja, das ist eine sehr gute Tastatur zum fairen Preis


----------



## Bozz03 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine sehr gute Tastatur zum fairen Preis


 In einem anderen Forum nennt man so einen Post
"+1" xDD 

Ja da hast du aber recht


----------



## Makalar (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Bozz03 schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum nennt man so einen Post
> "+1" xDD
> 
> Ja da hast du aber recht


 
wenn ich nur +1 schreiben würde, wäre der Text zu kurz


----------



## desm_ (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wollte mir die Logitech G110 holen 
Würde es die Sidewinder in blau geben, wäre es eine Überlegung wert^^


----------



## Bozz03 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

wv soll es kosten mein Herr?


----------



## Rosigatton (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Eventüll mal ein mechanische probegriffeln .


----------



## desm_ (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich möchte max. 80€ dafür ausgeben...
Die  ROCCAT Isku gefällt mir auch ganz gut 

Was hat eine mechanische Tastatur für Vorteile?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sehr guter Thread, zwar nicht von PCGH, das macht aber nichts. 

[Guide] Mechanische Tastaturen - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## desm_ (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab ich bereits überflogen 
Denke ich bleibe bei den "normalen" Tastaturen...schreibe jetzt schon 4 Jahre auf meiner Laptop-Tastatur und bin zufrieden damit. Die Multimedia-/Makrotasten würden mir auch fehlen (auch wenn man die auch mit den mechanischen bekommen könnte) 
Was sagt ihr zur Roccat Isku? Gefällt mir persönlich ziemlich gut...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Denke ich bleibe bei den "normalen" Tastaturen...schreibe jetzt schon 4 Jahre auf meiner Laptop-Tastatur und bin zufrieden damit.


 
Der Mensch weiß erst was er will, wenn man es ihm zeigt.

Teste die mechanischen Tastaturen in Elektronikgeschäften.

Die Roccat Isku ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Kennst du diesen Test schon ? Roccat Isku Iluminated Gaming Keyboard: Makromonster im Test [Test des Tages]

Ansonsten würde ich die einfach mal bestellen und schauen wie die so ist. Oder du gehst mal in einen Laden.


----------



## desm_ (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab mich heute mal im Internet schlau gemacht wegen der Tastatur...
Mechanische sind mir zu teuer, die Multimedia-/Makrotasten sind mir das schlechtere Tippgefühl wert.

Infrage kommen diese:
- Microsoft Sidewinder X4: was mich stört ist die rote Beleuchtung, hätte gerne eine blaue. Außerdem die Hochglanzoberfläche und die relativ kurze Handauflage. Allerdings ist sie sehr günstig, weshalb sie doch in der engeren Auswahl ist.
- Logitech G110: Wirkt mMn sehr groß durch die vielen Makrotasten links, die Handauflage wirkt auch eher billig...
- Logitech G510: Ebenfalls zu groß aufgrund der vielen Makrotasten, das Design mit dem grau sagt mir auch nicht so zu. Auch wenn ich keinen Bildschirm brauche wäre er ein nettes Zusatzfeature.
- Roccat Isku: Eigentlich die perfekte Tastatur mit großer Handauflage, allerdings wird die Beleuchtung immer wieder kritisiert, da Tasten teilweise nur halb beleuchtet sind...für den Preis erwarte ich mir schon eine perfekte Tastatur...
- Roccat Isku FX: Eigentlich das gleiche wie das Modell ohne dem FX, nur mit mehreren Farben und verbesserter Beleuchtung. Im Prinzip auch eine Sidewinder X4 mit mehreren Farben und längerer Handauflage...100€ erscheinen mir sehr viel dafür...die normale Isku würde bei uns allerdings auch 80€ kosten...

Möchte mal eure Empfehlungen hören, weiß selbst nicht wofür ich mich entscheiden soll...


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das Gehäuse und das SATA-Kabel werden noch vor dem Wochenende kommen, da ich den PC dann zusammenbauen will, brauch ich auch noch eine Tastatur. Dazu bitte nochmal meinen letzten Post lesen. Danke 

Zum Zusammenbau: Können die Komponenten einfach auf den Tisch gelegt werden oder muss da was untergelegt werden (z.B. beim Mainboard). Gibt es beim Kabelmanagement etwas zu beachten oder soll das nur halbwegs gut aussehen und für eine gute Luftzirkulation sorgen? Sind beim Gehäuse genug Kabelbinder dabei?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

die CORSAIR VENGEANCE K90 soll ganz gut sein


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die gefällt mir aber nicht wirklich 
Viel zu viele Makrotasten^^

Würde ich mir einfach eine normale Tastatur ohne Extras holen (<40€), gibts da auch spezielle Empfehlungen oder sind die alle ungefähr gleich gut/schlecht? In dem Bereich gibt es ja auch mechanische Tastaturen, auch wenn mir Rubberdome lieber sind


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

was ganz simples also? vielleicht die Sharkoon Nightwriter, USB, DE (NTZS58) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Genau sowas in der Art meinte ich 
Die könnte ich mir vorstellen, würde ich auch noch etwas Geld sparen und würde wahrscheinlich auch reichen...
Ist eine lange Handauflage recht wichtig? Und was ist mit den oben genannten Tastaturen?

EDIT: Die Bewertungen bei Amazon sprechen doch sehr eindeutig gegen die Tastatur...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> EDIT: Die Bewertungen bei Amazon sprechen doch sehr eindeutig gegen die Tastatur...


 
hast doch rückgaberecht, falls die dir missfällt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Auf die Bewertungen würde ich nichts geben, Tests und Reviews zählen.

Test: Sharkoon Skiller und Nightwriter (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

In dem Bericht steht, die Tastatur ist nicht zum Spielen geeignet. Gibt es denn noch eine gute, unbeleuchtete bzw. blaue Alternative zur Sidewinder X4?
Sind die Roccat Isku bzw. Logitech G110 empfehlenswert?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hier ein Test zur Isku: Test: Roccat Isku FX - strahlende Gamertastatur

Die ist wohl ganz in Ordnung. Du kannst sie dir ja mal bestellen 

Test: Logitech Gaming Keyboard G110 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Sind die Roccat Isku bzw. Logitech G110 empfehlenswert?


 
ja, sind halt beides rubberdome, und zu dem preis kriegt man auch ne mecha: Corsair Vengeance K60 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000004-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: hat keine hintergrundbeleuchtung - schlimm???


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hintergrundbeleuchtung muss nicht unbedingt sein - wenn aber, dann mindestens blau 

Am liebsten würde ich mir die Roccat Isku FX holen, aber 100€ für eine Tastatur, die eigentlich bis auf ein schöneres Design und eine längere Handballenauflage keine Vorteile zur Sidewinder X4 hat, erscheint mir dann doch als etwas (zu) viel.
Die normale Isku wäre perfekt, wenn die Beleuchtung nicht so ungleichmäßig wäre...
Die Logitech G110 gefällt mir auch gut, allerdings ist dort wieder die Handballenauflage mies gemacht...

Gegenüber mechanischen Tastaturen bin ich aus irgendeinem Grund abgeneigt, bieten einfach ziemlich wenige Features für ihr Geld, das Schreibgefühl meiner jetzigen Tastatur gefällt mir auch - ist ja alles Gewohnheitssache...
Vielleicht noch ein paar Empfehlungen für unter 40€, die auch zum Spielen geeignet sind?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gegenüber mechanischen Tastaturen bin ich aus irgendeinem Grund abgeneigt, bieten einfach ziemlich wenige Features für ihr Geld


 
Von welchen Features sprichst du?


----------



## desm_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Multimedia-/Makrotasten. Wobei ich die Multimediatasten nicht brauche, bei den Makros bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher... 
Aber es gibt doch um ~20€ auch schon mechanische Tastaturen, die alten, die wir im Keller haben sind doch auch alle mechanisch und die waren definitiv nicht teuer^^


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...das Gehäuse ist da 

*Noch ein paar Fragen zum Zusammenbau:*
- Sollte man beim Mainboard was unterlegen, wenn man es auf einen Tisch legt?
- Sollte man die Festplatten in den unteren oder oberen Käfig reinbauen?
- Festplatten mit Anschlüssen nach vorne (Seite mit Fenster) oder nach hinten?

Tastatur werde ich jetzt die Logitech G110 nehmen, auch wenn die Handballenauflage wahrscheinlich unbrauchbar ist, ist denke ich für mich die beste Tastatur.

Beim OS tendiere ich zurzeit sogar zu Win8, hab mir das mal live angeschaut und gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut...Könnte mir ja erstmal die 30 Tage Testversion installieren, wenns mir nicht gefällt muss ich den PC halt nochmal neu aufsetzen...
Vor allem die Bootzeit ist richtig toll 
Welche Version ist da für den "Normaluser" die beste? Meine Hardware sollte ja komplett zu Win8 kompatibel sein und Treiber sollte es auch schon geben...


----------



## Bozz03 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

1: Nimm sowas wie Karton drunter und lauf nicht mit Socken und zappel nicht soviel aufm Teppich rum ^^
2: Ich würde die unteren nehmen (solang es keine Probleme mit der Graka gibt)
3: Ja mit den Anschlüssen nach vorne

Die Boostzeit mit einer SSD ist auch toll, aber Win8 soll das nochmal um eine Ecke beschleunigen^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Zu 1: Ich würde das auf dieser Matte machen, die beim Mainboard dabei ist.

Und ja, Windows 8 lässt Programme schneller starten.


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Aber auf Holzboden stehen sollte kein Problem sein, oder?

Fürs Mainboard muss ich auf allen am Gehäuse mit "A" markierten Löcher Schrauben reindrehen, oder?
In der Beschreibung steht - leider nur auf Englisch ich kann die RAMs in A1 und B2 oder A2 und B2 stecken, ist das egal ob die erste oder zweite Version?
Eine wirkliche Matte ist keine dabei, nur ein Schutz aus Schaumstoff, der die rechte und linke Unterseite verdeckt/schützt.
Die Kabel, die bei der GPU dabei sind kann ich ignorieren, da ja das Stromkabel von der PSU kommt und ich Crossfire auch nicht brauche, oder?

Windows 8 Basic (also ohne Pro) reicht für den Normaluser!?


----------



## Makalar (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die RAMs immer in die gleichfarbigen Slots stecken 

Und ja, die Standard Version von Win8 reicht meist aus


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Erstmal muss Win8 wohl noch warten...
Da es davon keine Testversion gibt, die man aktivieren kann (die Enterprise muss man nach 90 Tagen neu installieren) werde ich erstmal noch Win7 installieren, da ich noch keinen Key zuhause habe. Win8 werd ich dann in einer VM installieren und wenns mir gefällt kaufen, wenn nicht bei Win7 bleiben...das ist doch am einfachsten, oder?

Das blöde ist nur, alle 4 RAM-Slots sind schwarz^^


----------



## Bozz03 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Handbuch kucken, meistens ist 1 und 3 Dual Channelr^^


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, steht auch so im Handbuch, nur steht da auch 2 und 4 und ich wollte wissen, ob es da Unterschiede gibt 

Gibt es für Win8 keine Möglichkeit eine Testversion, die ich später aktivieren kann, herunterzuladen, oder?


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hier gibt es eine 90 Tage Testversion von Win8 Windows 8 RTM (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
Wenn es dir gefällt, kannst es ja kaufen und neu installieren  Weiß nämlich nciht, ob man die soeinfach aktivieren kann


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein, man muss es neu installieren. Genau das ist mein Problem 
Wenn ich dann schon alles schön eingestellt habe und alle Programme installiert habe muss ich den PC wieder neu aufsetzen...

Aber rein hardwaremäßig sollte alles kompatibel sein, oder?


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du könntest dir zum Testen ja eigentlich auch erst einmal ein VM aufsetzen und wenn es dir gefällt, musst Du halt wohl oder übel den Rechner nochmal neu installieren


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Darauf wird es wahrscheinlich auch hinauslaufen...gefällt es mir nicht kann ich bei Windows 7 bleiben, gefällt es mir muss ich es so oder so neu installieren...

Kann man über die Oracle Virtual Box auch 1920x1080 einstellen?


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Da bin ich mir nciht sicher  Kann es aber gleich gerne mal testen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein, die Virtual Box hat nur ein kleines Fenster. Bei mir war das zumindest so.


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann kann ich Win8 dort auch nicht wirklich austesten...


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich habe bei mir nun auch mal geschaut, habe aber wie ich888 auch nur ein kleines Fenster 

Naja warum muss es denn 1920x1080 sein


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Weil es sonst nicht über den ganzen Bildschirm geht 

Frage: Angenommen ich installiere jetzt die Windows 8 Testversion, lade die Programme auf die HDD und installiere sie auf die SSD, könnte ich dann im Falle eines Neuaufsetzens des PC mit Win7 die Programme weiterhin nutzen, ohne sie neu herunterladen zu müssen? Eigentlich sollten sie ja kompatibel sein, Win8 ist ja nur ein verbessertes Win7...

Die Testversion muss man ja hier herunterladen:
TechNet Evaluierungscenter

Gibt es einen Weg seine Daten nicht angeben zu müssen und die Software trotzdem herunterladen zu können?


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Macht Sinn   

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, willst Du Win8 auf die SSD installireen und die Programme auf die HDD?  Sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Muss halt die Verknüpfungen wieder anlegen  

Nciht bei Microsoft. Um aber alles von Win 8 nutzen zu können, benötigtst Du eh ein Microsoft Konto


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich hab ein Microsoft Konto, aber nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen  
Sollte das ein Problem darstellen?

Nein, ich will die Programme auch auf die SSD installieren, die Installer bzw. Setup-Dateien aber auf der HDD lassen, damit ich sie nicht neu herunterladen muss. Wobei viele Programme nur eine kleine Datei herunterladen und den Rest dann während der Installation nachladen, wo das dann meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr funktionieren würde...Und ich wollte wissen ob die Programme den gleichen Installer für Win7 und Win8 benützen oder ob ich da sowieso alles neu runterladen müsste.


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Microsoft Konto, aber nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen
> Sollte das ein Problem darstellen?



Das kenn ich   Ne sollt keine Probleme geben 



desm_ schrieb:


> Nein, ich will die Programme auch auf die SSD installieren, die Installer bzw. Setup-Dateien aber auf der HDD lassen, damit ich sie nicht neu herunterladen muss. Wobei viele Programme nur eine kleine Datei herunterladen und den Rest dann während der Installation nachladen, wo das dann meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr funktionieren würde...Und ich wollte wissen ob die Programme den gleichen Installer für Win7 und Win8 benützen oder ob ich da sowieso alles neu runterladen müsste.


  Achso   die meisten Programme von Win7 funktionieren auch unter Win8   sollten wenn dann also nciht allzu viele  sein, die Du erneut herunterladen musst


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und kann man bei Programmen, die die Daten erst während der Installation herunterladen diese auch irgendwie abgreifen, um sie für die nächste Installation zu speichern?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ausprobieren ob die Setup Dateien irgendwo gespeichert werden. Meist im Temp Ordner deines Benutzernamens.


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen. Die Daten, die heruntergeladen werden, werden vermutlich im Temp Ordner abgelegt, aber ob man die sich dann später sichern kann


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, vielleicht weiß ja hierzu noch jemand was 
Ich lad mir Win8 einfach mal herunter und entscheide dann morgen spontan ob ich Win7 oder Win8 installiere^^

Nochmal die Frage, meine Hardware ist komplett zu Windows 8 kompatibel und hier dürften keine Probleme auftreten?!


----------



## Makalar (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Gut, vielleicht weiß ja hierzu noch jemand was
> Ich lad mir Win8 einfach mal herunter und entscheide dann morgen spontan ob ich Win7 oder Win8 installiere^^
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, meine Hardware ist komplett zu Windows 8 kompatibel und hier dürften keine Probleme auftreten?!


 
Kompatibel ist sie


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich kenne zwar deine aktuelle Konfig nicht,  aber mit aktueller Hardware sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Ich selbst hatte z.B. gar keine Problem mit Treiber o.ä. war sogar besser als bei Win7


----------



## Softy (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage, meine Hardware ist komplett zu Windows 8 kompatibel und hier dürften keine Probleme auftreten?!



Da wird es keine Probleme geben


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, danke 
Dann mach ich mich morgen mal an den Zusammenbau - höchstwahrscheinlich mit Win8, wenn ich dazu noch Fragen habe werde ich mir hier nochmal melden


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln  Lass dir Zeit, ist fast das Beste am neuen Rechner


----------



## Makalar (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln  Lass dir Zeit, ist fast das Beste am neuen Rechner


 
Das beste daran ist ihn anzumachen und das erste Spiel zu starten 
Und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teil.


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Danke 
Meine größte Angst ist ja eines der Teile direkt zu schrotten, aber ich werd vorsichtig damit umgehen^^

@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND: Auf die kurzen Ladezeiten mit der SSD freu ich mich auch schon


----------



## Makalar (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Danke
> Meine größte Angst ist ja eines der Teile direkt zu schrotten, aber ich werd vorsichtig damit umgehen^^


 
Wenn du vorsichtig vorgehst, geht auch nix kaputt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Danke
> Meine größte Angst ist ja eines der Teile direkt zu schrotten, aber ich werd vorsichtig damit umgehen^^


 
Das entladen davor nicht vergessen.


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Danke
> Meine größte Angst ist ja eines der Teile direkt zu schrotten, aber ich werd vorsichtig damit umgehen^^
> 
> @POWER_TO_THE_GROUND: Auf das schnelle Booten mit der SSD freu ich mich auch schon



Wenn Du nicht einmal mit dem Schraubenzieher quer über die Hardware kratzt sollte da nicht viel passieren, wenn man aufpasst 

Ja eine SSD ist schon etwas feines


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

SOLANGE KEIN AKKUSCHRAUBER verwendet wird sollte alles glatt gehen


----------



## desm_ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hoffentlich 
Hab mir genug Videos/Tutorials angeschaut, sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> SOLANGE KEIN AKKUSCHRAUBER verwendet wird sollte alles glatt gehen


 
das wäre schon reichlich doof 

@TE kannst dir ja ein paar Videos auf YT anschauen 

Edit: Verdammt zu spät


----------



## minicoopers (21. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich
> Hab mir genug Videos/Tutorials angeschaut, sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen


 Das wird schon  ICh drücke die  Das alles so funktioniert, wie es soll


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich fang dann gleich mit dem Zusammenbau an, noch ein paar Fragen zur WLP:
- Ist es zwingend notwendig, die CPU vorher zu reinigen?
- Soll man sie vor dem Einbau in den Sockel draufgeben oder nachher?
- Soll sie bis ganz zum Rand gehen?
- Kann man sie auch mit dem Finger verstreichen, wenn man eine Plastikfolie darüber gibt?
- Wie bekommt man die eventuell überschüssige WLP wieder von der CPU runter?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Ich fang dann gleich mit dem Zusammenbau an, noch ein paar Fragen zur WLP:
> - Ist es zwingend notwendig, die CPU vorher zu reinigen?
> - Soll man sie vor dem Einbau in den Sockel draufgeben oder nachher?
> - Soll sie bis ganz zum Rand gehen?
> ...


 
1) ja, wenn fettdatscher oder staub drauf ist (aber mit vorsicht!!)
2) danach
3) bis zum rand der cpu
4) hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber ne bankkarte oder n stück plastik tuts auch
5) mit der kreditkarte


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und wenn keine offensichtlichen Fettreste oder Staub vorhanden sind kann ich es bleiben lassen?
Hochprozentigen Alkohol haben wir keinen zuhause, würde es auch eine leicht befeuchtete Küchenrolle tun?


----------



## Makalar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich würde die WLP auch mit ner Alten (Kredit)karte verstreichen, damit bekommst du es am gleichmäßigsten hin


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Und wenn keine offensichtlichen Fettreste oder Staub vorhanden sind kann ich es bleiben lassen?


 
ja, dann ist das ok


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Letzte Frage noch vor dem Zusammenbau: Sollte man zuerst die Laufwerke und das NT einbauen oder das Mainboard? Das wird in jedem Tutorial anders gemacht...


----------



## Makalar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Letzte Frage noch vor dem Zusammenbau: Sollte man zuerst die Laufwerke und das NT einbauen oder das Mainboard? Das wird in jedem Tutorial anders gemacht...


 
Ich würde das NT vor dem Board einbauen


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und die Laufwerke? Egal?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das spielt keine Rolle, wann Du die Laufwerke einbaust.


----------



## Makalar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Und die Laufwerke? Egal?


 
Die Laufwerke auch vor dem Board


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und den 4/8 Pin Stecker für die CPU schonmal durch die kleine Öffnung des MB-Trays ziehen. Mit eingebautem MB kann das ziemlich fummelig werden, je nach Gehäuse .


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und den 4/8 Pin Stecker für die CPU schonmal durch die kleine Öffnung des MB-Trays ziehen. Mit eingebautem MB kann das ziemlich fummelig werden, je nach Gehäuse .


 
Und den Stecker unbedingt vor dem CPU Kühler einstecken


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und den Stecker unbedingt vor dem CPU Kühler einstecken


 
Dafür ist ein modulares Netzteil sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dafür ist ein modulares Netzteil sehr empfehlenswert.


 
kann nur zustimmen, denn manche kühler lassen sich nur ausserhalb des gehäuses verbauen


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Da kann ich dir mit dem Macho ein Lied von singen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



blautemple schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir mit dem Macho ein Lied von singen


 
der ekl k2 war auch nicht ohne


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> der ekl k2 war auch nicht ohne


 
Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich konnte dann den halben PC noch mal auseinander bauen


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich finde einen Kühler mit Backplate angenehmer zu montieren als einen ohne. Dieses Gefummel mit den Klammern... 

Die Montage vom K2 ist doch sehr geschickt gelöst


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Montage vom K2 ist doch sehr geschickt gelöst


 
nicht wenn man die backplate verkehrt montiert und zu fest anzieht


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...hab mir jetzt mal alles zusammengesucht.
Eine alte Kreditkarte hab ich nicht gefunden, sollte aber mit einem Geo-Dreieck auch gehen, oder? 
Der Sella hat soweit ich das sehe keine Backplate...

Kann ich am Mainboard alle Aufkleber entfernen oder steht da irgendwo die Seriennummer etc. drauf?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Aufkleber würde ich dran lassen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

geodreieck geht auch


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich mache das einfach mit der Hand. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht was manche für ein Theater um die Wlp machen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hier steht mist.


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hier steht mist.


 
Warum ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



blautemple schrieb:


> Warum ?


 
das war auf die antwort von mir bezogen die da stand


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

CPU, RAM und Sella sind verbaut...hoffe echt das noch nichts kaputt ist, der große Druck der von beiden Seiten auf die CPU drückt macht mir schon Angst 
Außerdem die Lötstellen unten, die ja auch belastet werden, wenn man so fest von oben drauf drückt...

Der Lüfter beim Sella soll in Richtung des Panels zeigen, oder?
Und sollte das Kabel nach rechts, links oder oben?


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> das war auf die antwort von mir bezogen die da stand


 
Na dann ist ja gut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Welches Kabel? Das vom Lüfter? Das CPU Lüfter Kabel kommt dahin wo CPU_FAN steht.
Etwas Druck muss schon auf dem Kühler drauf sein, der muss die Wärme ja richtig verteilen.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich meine in welche Richtung das Kabel direkt aus dem Lüfter gehen soll (rechts, links, oben)


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das ist egal. Bau ihn so ein dass das Kabel nirgends ankommen kann.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut 
Für das optische Laufwerk "SSD Screws" oder "Anti-vibration HDD screws"? Und wo kommen die "Rubber spacer" hin?

EDIT: "Thumb Screw for ODD"...bereits gefunden


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Optisches Laufwerk? 
Braucht keiner mehr.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Mag wohl stimmen, manchmal kann man es aber noch gebrauchen und die 16€ sind es mir wert 

Sollen die SATA-Anschlüsse direkt nach hinten zum Kabelschacht schauen oder nach vorne zum Seitenfenster? (hab ich zwar gestern schon gefragt, nach hinten zum Kabelschacht erscheint mir persönlich aber sinnvoller)

Und wohin kommen die Rubber spacer? (waren beim Gehäuse dabei)


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Meinst du für die Festplatten?
Anschluss immer hinten damit du vorne nur die HDD siehst und keine Kabel.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab jetzt die Schrauben für das Mainboard in das Gehäuse reingeschraubt (überall wo "A" stand) und irgendwie passt das nicht...die ganz rechten Löcher sind so weit weg, dass das Gehäuse gar nicht so lang ist und ganz links würde noch ein Schraube hineingehören, was eigentlich mit "M" gekennzeichnet ist. 

In der oberen und unteren rechten Ecke sind auch noch 2 Löcher am Mainboard, die kleiner sind als die anderen und keine "Ummantelung" mit Lötmaterial(?) haben.

Ist es normal, dass die Kennzeichnung am Gehäuse nicht mit den Löchern am MB übereinstimmt?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Kennzeichen am Case sind für µATX und ATX. Du musst natürlich schauen wo dein Board die Bohrungen hat und auch nur da Abstandshalter einsetzen.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Aber das ASRock H77 Pro4 MVP hat doch normale ATX-Maße!?

Und was hat es mit den 2 kleineren Bohrungen oben und unten rechts auf sich?
Hier schön zu sehen: http://www.arabpcworld.com/images/2012/03/0210.jpg


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Welche zwei Bohrungen?
Du kannst sehr gut sehen wo die Mainboard Schrauben hineinkommen.
Ich habe mal ein paar Beispiele rot markiert. Danach musst du schauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das weiß ich 
Ich meinte diese beiden (s. Anhang)


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Frag Asrock wozu die da sind.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Aber nicht für Schrauben?!
Danke für deine Geduld, dann wär die Frage ja auch geklärt


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein da schraubt man nichts. Die Löcher sind einfach da. Wieso weiß nur Asrock.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Löcher sind einfach da. Wieso weiß nur Asrock.



Da hängen sie die Board zum Trocknen auf


----------



## Makalar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein da schraubt man nichts. Die Löcher sind einfach da. Wieso weiß nur Asrock.


 
Vllt. sind das neuerliche Sparmaßnahmen um Produktionskosten zu sparen?  

Edit: Der Grund von Softy ist klasse


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Da hängen sie die Board zum Trocknen auf


 
Da werden bei Asus die Stifte eingesteckt damit die Maschine das Board leichter in den Mülleimer werfen kann.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Stromversorgung für die CPU kommt ganz oben bei ATX 12V rein, oder?
Soll man die "Rubber spacer" (Unterlegeplatten) zwischen Mainboard und den Halterungen für die Schrauben geben?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der 8 Pin kommt oben bei der CPU rein.

Kannst du machen. Musst du nicht machen.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die bei der Grafikkarte beigelegten Adapter kann ich ignorieren (ebenso Crossfire), oder? 
Ich brauch ja nur die 2 Stecker direkt von der PSU anschliessen...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Genau. Die Adapter sind nur dazu da falls das Netzteil keine passende Anschlüsse hat. Deins hat aber und daher auch nutzen.


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, die Crossfire Brücke brauchst Du nicht, nur die 2 Stecker (also die vom Netzteil kommen, nicht die beiliegenden Molex Stromadapter verwenden).


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut 
Die reine Hardware wäre jetzt komplett verbaut. Kann ich auf der CPU die Abdeckungen, die ich nicht brauche lassen oder gehören die herunter? (z.B. Crossfire, MiniDisplayPort, HDMI)
Wenn ich noch Fragen habe, melde ich mich wieder, was nicht allzu lange dauern sollte


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Abdeckung auf der CPU?


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sorry, ich meinte GPU^^ Die Schutzabdeckungen für die Anschlüsse 

Was mich verwirrt sind die SATA-Kabel beim NT. Das ist ein unbeschrifteter Stecker (der wahrscheinlich in das NT gehört) und daran hängen 4 mit S-ATA beschriftete, kurz hintereinander angeschlossene Stecker. Muss ich da jeweils 1 Kabel (waren 2 solche dabei) zur HDD und SSD führen und das andere zum ODD? Sollen die unbenutzten dann einfach im Gehäuse herum hängen?


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ja, die nicht benutzten Anschlüsse kannst Du natürlich abgedeckt lassen.

Mit dem SATA Stromkabel kannst Du mehrere Komponenten auf einmal anschließen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die Abdeckungen würde ich drauf lassen, das schützt die Kontakte. 

Die unbenutzen kabel kannst du im Gehäuse herumhängen lassen oder irgendwie befestigen.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also nacheinander?
Für die GPU gibt es ja VGA 1 und VGA 2 in grün und rot. Die GPU hat einen 8-pin und einen 6-pin Anschluss. Ist es egal wohin VGA 1 und 2 kommen? 

Was mich auch noch verwirrt ist, dass die mit HDD beschrifteten Anschlüsse in keiner der Festplatten passen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Es ist egal ob du VGA1 in den 1. oder 2. Anschluss steckst. Für VGA2 gilt das Selbe.

Meinst du die Molex-Ports ? http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/archive/accs/support/maintenance/images/molex.jpg Die sind auch nicht für HDDs gedacht.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Genau die  Da steht aber HDD drauf xD

Beim 24-pin ATX-Stecker ist ein Pin leer...ist das normal oder ein Produktionsfehler?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Beim 24-pin ATX-Stecker ist ein Pin leer...ist das normal oder ein Produktionsfehler?


 
Dann hätten alle Netzteile ein Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Genau die  Da steht aber HDD drauf xD



Ja, ist bei meinem Netzteil glaube ich auch so.



desm_ schrieb:


> Beim 24-pin ATX-Stecker ist ein Pin leer...ist das normal oder ein Produktionsfehler?


 
Das ist ganz normal.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Puh, dachte schon da wäre was defekt


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Achte auch darauf, das die Stromstecker richtig einrasten. Kann sein, das einige relativ schwer reingehen (24 Pin, 6/8 Pin Graka, 4/8 Pin CPU).


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die gingen alle leicht rein 

EDIT: Gefunden 
_Was ich nicht finde sind RESET SW, POWER SW, POWER LED +, POWER LED -._
Für POWER SW und Reset SW gibt es jeweils 1x Signal und 1x Ground. Das Kabel ist rot und schwarz. Was ist was?
Für die Betriebs-LED gäbe es noch einen extra 3-pin Header. Soll ich die POWER +/- bei dem System Panel Header oder Betriebs-LED Header anschließen?

Für den hinteren Lüfter gibt es einen 3 und 4-pin Anschluss, nur der 4 Pin unterstützt Lüftersteuerung, der Lüfter ist aber 3-pin...Eigentlich kann ich beim Gehäuse ja zwischen mehreren V-Werten wechseln, kann ich den 3-pin Lüfter also an den 4-pin Anschluss stecken?

Ein paar Anschlüsse vom I/O-Panel schwirren noch leer im Gehäuse herum, sind unbeschriftet... Einer davon schaut aus wie dieser HDD-Stecker vom NT. 

Die Kabelanordnung ist richtig hässlich geworden, das hätte ich mir einfacher vorgestellt.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...die ersten 2 Bilder zeigen die Kabel, die ich nicht zuordnen kann und die anderen 2 mein tolles Kabelmanagement 

Ich hab sie extern hochgeladen, weil es mir hier zu lange dauert^^
http://www.abload.de/img/2013-03-2219.37.48b3p17.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/2013-03-2219.38.24tyq1q.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/2013-03-2219.38.51tnr5v.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/2013-03-2219.38.39jtr94.jpg

Wenn möglich bitte auch noch die vorigen Fragen beantworten, sonst kann ich nicht weitermachen...


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler gehört schonmal auf die andere Seite . Die kleinen Strippen vom Frontpanel kommen alle an den System Panel Header. An den Kabeln/Steckern steht + oder - drauf. Ground ist natürlich Minus am Panel Header.

Sieht doch aus wie mein Lieblingsgehäuse, das R4 . Da kommen vom Frontpanel/von der Lüftersteuerung 3 x 3Pin Buchsen und 1 x 4 Pin. Das 4Pin Teil kommt ans Netzteil, die 3 Pin sind für die Lüfetr. Dann bleibt 1 x 3Pin über, vom Frontpanel, wenn Du nur die beiden verbauten Lüfter anschliesst.

den mittleren HDD Käfig kannst Du einfach rausnehmen, wenn Du ihn nicht brauchst. Habe ich auch .


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



			
				Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler gehört schonmal auf die andere Seite .


Verdammt xD

Am POWER und RESET ist nur 1 der 2 Anschlüsse mit einem Dreieck gekennzeichnet. 
HD Audio und USB 2.0 hab ich bereits angeschlossen. 

Heißt also die 2 Lüfter kommen nicht ans MB sondern an die 2 Anschlüsse von Bild1/Bild2? Die haben aber nur 2 Pins.
Meinst du den langen 4 Pin Anschluss von Bild 1? Wo genau soll der ans NT?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wenn der 4Pin vom Frontpanel kommt, ja. Dann kommt der ans Netzteil. Der passt auch nur in die richtige Buchse. Und ja, die Lüfter kommen an die 2Pin Buchsen .

Wegen dem Power und Reset gucke ich nochmal eben ins Handbuch. Bis gleich.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Danke das du dir so viel Mühe machst 

Der 4Pin vom Frontpanel soll also nach "Drives" im NT? Dafür ist er zu kurz... 
EDIT: Ok, es soll wahscheinlich zu "HDD", das ist auf einem der SATA-Kabel drauf


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der kommt natürlich nicht direkt ans Netzteil, sondern an ein Kabel vom Netzteil . Da muss iwo an so nem Kabel eine passende Buchse für dran sein. Steht wohl HDD drauf.

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC  Guckst Du bei "Technische Daten" / Kabelmanagement/Anschlüsse. Die 4Pin IDE/HDD Anschlüsse.

Handbuch vom Mainboard auf Seite 31, System Panel Header. Von oben links : Power Led +, rechts daneben minus, rechts daneben Power Button +, daneben minus. Unten kommt links neben Dummy Reset +, links daneben minus (also GND = Ground).

Bei mir sind die Strippen vom Frontpanel mit + und - gekennzeichnet. Sollten die bei Dir auch sein. Wenn Du dich vertust, ist nicht schlimm. Passiert nix, springt nur nicht an  .


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei mir ist auf einer Seite ein Pfeil drauf, auf der anderen nicht (der Pfeil ist bei dem roten Draht)

Den 4 Pin Stecker hab ich auch schon gefunden


----------



## Softy (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Das mit dem eingekerbten Dreieck / Pfeil ist Plus.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du kannst auch einiges von dem Kabelgezuzzel etwas nach rechts auf der Rückseite vom Mainboardtray ziehen (vorsichtig) und dort mit Kabelbindern fixieren.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann sollte ich jetzt eigentlich fertig sein 
Hier nochmal ein Link zu ein paar Bildern: Galerie: PC - abload.de
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr sie nochmal durchschaut, vielleicht sind ja noch Fehler drin 

Sonst könnte ich ja den PC starten und an einen Bildschirm hängen, oder?
Ist es dabei egal ob VGA oder DVI? In dem Zimmer, wo ich ihn zusammenbaue steht nämlich nur VGA, später werde ich ihn aber per DVI benutzen.



			
				Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch einiges von dem Kabelgezuzzel etwas nach rechts auf der Rückseite vom Mainboardtray ziehen (vorsichtig) und dort mit Kabelbindern fixieren.


Könnte ich machen, allerdings erst wenn ich weiß, dass alles funktioniert 

Wie mich das jetzt aufregen würde, wenn ich den ganzen PC nochmal zerlegen müsste...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus 

Ob DVI oder VGA ist erstmal egal, die Grafikkarte hat nur keinen VGA-Ausgang


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



			
				ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob DVI oder VGA ist erstmal egal, die Grafikkarte hat nur keinen VGA-Ausgang


Verdammt xD Dann muss ich wohl meinen Monitor schnell rübertragen^^

Kann ich den PC einfach mal starten und abwarten was passiert?
Kaputt machen kann ich dadurch doch nichts, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein, kannst nix kaputt machen . Wenn er qualmt und brennt machst Du ihn wieder aus. Stell nen Eimer Wasser daneben . Das sind eigentlich Softys oder Threshs Witze .

Mach ma an. Wird schon schief gehen .


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Es tut sich nichts wenn ich auf Power drücke...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

Laufen Lüfter an ? Läuft das Netzteil an ?


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Nein, gar nichts.
Vielleicht Power-Schalter falsch rum drin? 
Eigentlich hab ich es aber so gemacht, wie ihr es gesagt habt 

Aber wenn ich das Netzteil einschalte wird meine Schreibtischlampe kurz dunkler, also Strom sollte es bekommen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

Versuch mal das Netzteil zu überbrücken. ATX24 Pol aus dem Mainboard raus und ein Kabel mit blanken Enden nehmen. Das eine Ende zu einem Pol mit einem grünen Kabel und das andere Ende zu einem Pol mit einem schwarzen Kabel. Dann müsste das Netzteil anspringen.


----------



## DerLachs (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Überprüf mal, ob alle Stecker fest sitzen.
Ansonsten NT überbrücken. Vielleicht ist der Powerschalter hin.

Edit: Zu spät.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bitte nochmal für dumme Leute wie mich erklären 
Welches Kabel mit blankem Ende und welches grüne Kabel?^^


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ok, hab die Anschlüsse nochmal aus und eingesteckt. Der PC läuft. Bild bekomme ich allerdings keines...
EDIT: Es war der falsche Eingang eingestellt...Ein 2 zeiliger Text ist auf dem Bildschirm...

Sorry falls ihr schon was geschrieben habt...

Kann ich jetzt den USB-Stick mit Win8 einlegen/-stecken?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Mach uns doch nicht so´ne Angst . Also, ins Bios kommst Du, oder ? Was steht denn auf dem bildschirm für ein Text ?


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Tut mir leid  Ich glaub aber ich hatte die größere Angst^^

BIOS - naja es erscheint ein 2-zeiliger Text
"Reboot and Select proper Boot deive or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"

Vorher kommt noch kurz das ASRock-Logo. Und die Lüfter sind richtig schön leise (und laufen alle)


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Joa, dann steck mal den Win8 Stick rein und stell im Bios ein, das der Knecht auch vom Stick bootet. Auf 12 Volt hörst Du nur die Luft rauschen von den Lüftern. Auf 5 oder 7 Volt hörst Du gar nix .


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Er hat Windows 8 automatisch erkannt...installiert jetzt 
Sollte ja mit der SSD nicht allzu lange dauern 

Ich bin grad so glücklich


----------



## DerLachs (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So soll es sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Geht ruckzuck. Dann haust Du Dir nen Antivirus drauf (Avira oder was auch immer), und stellst deinen Browser so ein, das alles was Du saugst, in einen Ordner auf der HDD geht. Wenn die nicht angezeigt wird, in der Systemsteuerung/Datenträgerverwaltung initialisieren/formatieren.

Frische Treiber von der Herstellerseite (AMD CCC, Asrock Board). Samsung Magician für die SSD. Java, Adobe etc.....


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

So...Windows ist fertig installiert. Läuft perfekt flüssig und immer <5% CPU-Auslastung 

Allerdings wird die HDD nicht erkannt im Explorer (im Task-Manager schon, allerdings nur mit der Produktnummer)

Gibt es irgendwelche Tests etc. die ich sofort machen muss od. allgemein was sind die ersten Schritte, wenn man alles richtig machen will? 

EDIT:
Gut, damit ist eine Frage schon beantwortet^^
Virenschutz haben wir Bitdefender


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann drauf mit Virenschutz . Mit der HDD guck über Dir.


----------



## Makalar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Dann würde ich die Treiber installieren (LAN, Chipsatz, Grafikkarte)


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Am besten frisch vom Hersteller ziehen. Asrock und AMD . Oder ist ne Nvidia drin. Ich meine, das sah aus wie ne fette Gigabyte 7950/7970, oder was hast Du drin ?


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der PC ist so geil schnell 
Das bin ich echt nicht gewohnt 

Blöde Frage, aber für was braucht das LAN einen Treiber? Funktioniert gerade auch ohne 

Ist eine Gigabyte 7950


----------



## Makalar (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Der PC ist so geil schnell
> Das bin ich echt nicht gewohnt
> 
> Blöde Frage, aber für was braucht das LAN einen Treiber? Funktioniert gerade auch ohne
> ...


 
Wenn es ohne geht, dann brauchst du ihn nicht zwangsläufig installieren


----------



## minicoopers (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Teilweise wird der LAN Treiber nicht gleich erkannt, somit ist es immer gut einen auf CD zu haben  

Superm, dass alles geklappt hat und DU zufrieden mit dem neuen Rechner bist


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Der ist ja mal so gut wie identisch mit meinem Knecht  . Von der AMD Seite alle 3 Teile saugen und installen : AMD Catalyst


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab ich auch schon bemerkt 
Bin übrigens bereits mit dem neuen Rechner drin. Sogar Internet geht schneller, was aber daran liegen wird, das ich er LAN drin bin ;D

Alle 3 Treiber? Reicht das erste, also der normale Catalyst nicht?

Ich finde die Datenträgerverwaltung nicht...


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Doch, der erste reicht auch. Ich ziehe mir halt alle 4 Wochen den neuen Beta drauf/drüber. Für die Samsung Samsung SSD Magician Tool - Download - CHIP Online. Ist aber auch auf der beiliegenden CD.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und worin liegt der Vorteil der Beta? Außer das sie Bugs haben kann und ein paar kleine Neuerungen hat? 
Bei CHIP in den Kommentaren steht, das Magician Tool kann Bluescreen verursachen?

Und 5V kann ich bei meinem Gehäuse nicht auswählen, soweit geht der Regler nicht hinunter...das lauteste ist bei 7V der Sella...
Vor ein paar Seiten wurde mir hier gesagt, dass man das BIOS nicht unbedingt updaten muss...
Sonst also noch Soundtreiber installieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich habe noch keine Bugs bei den Betas gehabt , und auch keinen Bluescreen vom Magician. Die interne Steuerung vom R4 läuft auf 5, 7 oder 12 Volt. Der Sella wird doch ans Board angeschlossen. Den kannst Du im Bios auch runterregeln.

Bios muss man nicht unbedingt updaten. Als mein Board kam, war F7 drauf und F17 aktuell. Da habe ich natürlich das Bios geflasht. Kannst ja mal mit GPU-Z schauen (oder im Bios selbst), was für ne Version bei Dir drauf ist und ob es sich lohnt, eine neue draufzuziehen.

Soundtreiber musst Du auch schauen, was drauf ist.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Gut, ich hab jetzt das gefunden, um die HDD zu initialisieren. Welchen Modus muss ich da auswählen? (http://www.abload.de/img/datentraeger0jjrd.png)
Vom BIOS hab ich keine Ahnung, da war ich noch nie drin^^

Der AMD Treiber ist jetzt installiert, bei meinem Laptop kommt beim Systemstart immer so ein "AMD Accelerated ...". Ist das wichtig oder kann man das deaktivieren?
Flashen gibt es doch auch bei Handys. Ist dann hier auch die Garantie weg? (denke eher nicht...). Ist das einfach oder kann man da was falsch machen und was bringt es für Vorteile? Muss man im Catalyst was einstellen oder läuft der einfach im Hintergrund?

Magician Tool ist heruntergeladen. Was muss/soll ich da einstellen bzw. machen?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

GPT für die HDD. Einfach mal ins Bios schauen. Beim hochfahren Entf. drücken. Die Uefi sind klasse. einfach mal ein bisschen schauen, was so alles angeboten wird. Sollst ja nicht wild alles verstellen . Beim Catalyst musst Du nix groß einstellen. das ist halt der Graka Treiber. Hast aber eine Menge Möglichkeuiten damit. Auf dem Desktop rechte Maustaste, CCC öffnen und schauen . Bios flashen ist mittlerweile ganz einfach. Frisches Bios auf nen Stick ziehen und im Bios Instant Flash oder so ähnlich auswählen. Musst Du mal im Handbuch schauen. Ich hab ja ein Gigabyte Board. Flashen ist halt updaten.


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Und was für Vorteile bringt mir ein aktuelles BIOS?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mit ASRock Board helfen, alleine trau ich mich nichts herumzustellen^^

Was muss ich beim Magician Tool einstellen?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du guckst erstmal mit GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online, welches Bios drauf ist. Und dann guckst Du auf der Asrockseite, welches aktuell ist und ob es wichtige Verbesserungen hat, oder nicht.

Den Magician schmeisst Du an, dann klickst Du auf "System Information". Danach kannst Du nen Performance Benchmark machen, automatische Performance Optimisation vornehmen, OS Optimisation auch und nachschauen, ob die frische Firmware auf der SSD ist. Die sollte aktuell sein. Checkt das Teil automatisch.

Wohnt vielleicht jemand aus der Liste in deiner Nähe, der mit Dir zusammen mal ins Bios geht und Dir ein bisschen zeigen kann ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

uupps, war GPU-Z. Kannst Du aber auch gebrauchen .

CPU-Z : http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPU-Z_13011109.html

http://www.chip.de/downloads/HWMonitor_54269258.html

Die beiden auch noch draufschmeissen .


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Anscheinend hab ich sogar die aktuelle BIOS-Version (ich hab 1.40, für Windows gibts dort auch nur die).

In der Nähe von mir gibt es niemanden, ich komme aus Österreich 
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt aber sehr stolz auf mich, dass ich den PC alleine (bezogen auf den Zusammenbau) hinbekommen hab 

Sind die Benchmarks hier gut? Sind auf jeden Fall die von Samsung versprochenen Werte.

CPU-Z und HWMonitor hab ich bereits, alle Komponenten unter 40° (allerdings ist das Gehäuse noch komplett offen^^). Bei meinem Laptop waren es im Idle an die 80°C bei CPU und GPU


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sieht doch gut aus. Jepp, ist geil wenn man den ersten Knecht alleine zusammenschraubt. Ab jetzt ist das alles einfacher, wenn Du mal iwas aus/umbauen musst/willst .

Aktuelles Bios ist ja mal in Ordnung. Nix flashen . Jetzt kannst Du noch beim Magician die beiden Optimierungen anklicken und danach klickst Du in der Mitte auf "F/W Update. In dem Fenster was dann aufgeht steht rechts F/W Download. Wenn Du da draufklickst, checkt der Magician in ein paar Sekunden, ob Du die aktuelle Firmware auf der SSD hast.

Du musst ja auch im Bios nix einstellen, höchstens den Sella etwas runterregeln. Ich guck mir das Handbuch nochmal an .

Bis gleich

Du hast auch AXTU auf der Asrock CD. Das kannst Du installieren. Gutes Tool inkl Hardwaremonitor, Lüftersteuerung (Sella) und OC etc.....

Zitat : Das ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility (AXTU) ist eine umfangreiche  Software-Suite, die sämtliche wichtigen Optionen aus einer Hand und mit  einem anwenderfreundlichen Interface bietet. Enthalten ist ein  Hardware-Monitor, Lüftersteuerung via Fan Control, Overclocking, OC DNA,  IES und XFast RAM. Der Hardware-Monitor zeigt die die wichtigsten Daten  zu Ihrem System an. Fan Control bietet die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter zu  steuern und im Overclocking-Bereich können Sie Ihre CPU-Frequenz, den  Multiplikator und einige Spannungen einstellen, so dass Sie eine  optimale Systemleistung erzielen. OC DNA erlaubt es Ihnen zudem Ihre  OC-Einstellungen als Profil zu speichern und an Ihre Freunde zu  verschicken. IES schließlich ermöglicht es, bei niedriger Last einzelne  Stromphasen zu deaktivieren um Energie zu sparen - und das ohne  Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.

Wenn das Gehäuse zu ist, werden die Temperaturen nicht groß steigen .


----------



## desm_ (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hört sich gut an...werd ich gleich installieren 
Für die SSD ist eine neue Firmware verfügbar, werde ich auch gleich herunterladen 

Der erste Eindruck von Windows 8 ist sehr gut, läuft sehr flüssig...die Metro-Oberfläche hab ich aber nur kurz beim Start benutzt 
Hab mir mal Minecraft installiert, weil es am schnellsten geht...150-200 FPS...ist das schön 

Weißt du warum das ASRock-Tool nicht funktioniert? 
Das DVD-Laufwerk hört sich nicht so toll an...


----------



## Rosigatton (22. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Die DVD Laufwerke machen ab und an schonmal etwas Krach. Will er das Tool nicht installieren, oder macht er die CD nicht auf ?

Dann eben frisch von der Asrockseite : http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?cat=Download&os=Win864&Model=H77%20Pro4/MVP

Utility, 2te von oben.


----------



## desm_ (23. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ist das hier das richtige? "ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility ver:0.1.188"?
Ich denke, ich werd für heute mal offline gehen. 

Um das Kabelmanagement werd ich mich morgen nochmal kümmern und sollte wer Interesse daran haben, nochmal ein paar Fotos raufladen.
Noch eine Frage zur Datenübertragung: sollte man das am besten mit Heimnetzwerk per LAN-Kabel machen? Hätte ja die höchsten Übertragungsraten.

*Danke nochmal an alle, die mir hier heute und vorher beim Aussuchen der Komponenten und allgemeinen Fragen geholfen haben *
Wie schon bereits einmal gesagt, das ist das beste Forum, wenn man einen neuen PC braucht


----------



## Rosigatton (23. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Habe den alten Link schon gelöscht. Asche auf mein Haupt. Auf der Asrockseite gibt´s natürlich frische Treiber und Tools, ich Dämlack . Wir können ja morgen weitermachen . Klar, LAN-Kabel ist am besten. 

Bis nachher.

Jepp, ist die letzte Version davon (0.1.188).

Fotos sind hier immer gern gesehen .


----------



## desm_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab mittlerweile so ziemlich alle Daten rübergespielt und den PC - zumindest mit nicht ganz so anspruchsvollen Spielen getestet. Anspruchsvollere muss ich mir nämlich erst kaufen 

Das ASRock Tuning Programm ist heruntergeladen, die Standardeinstellung sieht so aus (s. Anhang), der Lüfter dreht auf 2195 RPM. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie weit ich da runterstellen soll 
Hätte ich gewusst, dass OCen so einfach geht mit dem Tool, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich den 3570K geholt 

Bzgl. der SSD: Soweit ich das erkennen kann, ist die Defragmentierung für die SSD noch aktiviert, weiters steht "Optimierung erforderlich". Soll ich die Defragmentierung manuell für Programme und den System-reservierten Platz deaktivieren?
Das Magician Tool springt seit dem Firmware-Update nicht mehr an. Sobald ich es starte, friert der gesamte PC ein.

Keine Ahnung ob jemand von euch Minecraft spielt, auf jeden Fall ich machs 
Mit Standardeinstellungen läuft es flüssig auf ~200 FPS. Mit dem Sonic Ethers Unbelieveable Shaders Mod und einem 128x128 Texturenpack läuft es allerdings nur mehr mit 20-30 FPS, was mir locker ausreicht, da ich es mit Standardeinstellungen auf 20 FPS und ständigen Rucklern kenne. Allerdings kommt es mir trotzdem wenig vor...zu anderen Spielen kann ich nichts sagen, da kann ich die FPS nicht so einfach auslesen 
Vom Gefühl her allerdings keine Ruckler zu erkennen (sind aber auch nur grafisch unanspruchsvolle F2P-Games)

Morgen werde ich mir dann mal Crysis 3 herunterladen, ich denke mal das wird einfach in den Origin-Ordner installiert, oder? Kann ich die (wahrscheinlich sehr große Datei) irgendwie abfangen, damit ich bei der bald bevorstehenden Neuinstallation des OS nicht alles nochmal runterladen muss (hab zurzeit nur eine Testversion von Win8). Und lässt sich das Spiel auch spielen, wenn man bei Origin angibt unter 18 zu sein?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hi desm,

Du stellst bei dem Tool "Fan Target Speed" auf Level 1 0der 2 und bei "Target Temperature" 50° oder 55° ein. Dann dreht der Lüfter erst ab der eingestellten Temperatur auf. Das gleiche machst Du mit dem Chassis Fan. Den Magician würde ich nochmal de- und dann neu installieren. Entweder stellst Du das automatische defraggen manuell aus, oder Du lässt das den Magician erledigen, wenn er wieder normal läuft.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Dann stellst Du deinen Browser unter Einstellungen / Allgemein / Downloads so ein, das alles was Du runterlädst in einem Ordner auf der HDD landet, und nicht auf der SSD. 

Minecraft spiele ich nicht und ob Crysis sich spielen lässt, wenn Du angibst unter 18 zu sein, weiss ich auch nicht, möchte ich aber bezweifeln .


----------



## desm_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

jetzt hört man den PC echt nicht mehr  
Und der CPU macht es nichts, wenn sie auf 55° läuft?
Der Chassis Fan hängt doch an der Lüftersteuerung, dass macht doch gar keinen Sinn, oder? 

Magician Tool läuft wieder, hab mal auf "Maximum performance" gestellt. Ist das so am besten und ist die Defragmentierung jetzt aus (lt. Systemsteuerung nein, wird denke ich aber erst nach einem Neustart umgestellt)?

Das im Browser ist schon längst umgestellt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Hat die CPU 55 Grad im Idle oder unter Last ?


----------



## desm_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Wenn ich sie über das ASRock-Tool so wie vorhin genannt einstelle, läuft sie beim Internet surfen auf 30-35°. Der Lüfter ist allerdings nicht ganz aus, sondern dreht sich sehr langsam.
Nur der Lüfter springt dann ja erst ab 55° richtig an.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Also 55 Grad machen der CPU gar nichts. Selbst 70 Grad sind noch voll okay. Die Idle Werte sagen nichts aus, Werte unter Gaming-Last (Far Cry, BF3, Crysis oder Ähnliches) sind da interessanter.


----------



## desm_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Crysis besitze ich durch die Never Settle Aktion schon, muss ich aber erst herunterladen 
Ich kann zurzeit nur mit Werten von F2P-Titeln und Minecraft dienen


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Genau. Im Idle wird die CPU eh nicht so warm, und wenn die mal richtig arbeiten muss, dann dreht der CPU-Lüfter ab 55° auf und kühlt die wieder runter .

Im Magician ist doch ein Feld "OS Optimisation". Wenn Du da draufklickst wird Dir angezeigt,was Du optimieren solltest, bzw. disablen. Einfach das Feld markieren und auf Tune klicken, fertig.

Jau, die Chassis Fans hängen ja an der Lüftersteuerung. Wenn Du die auf unterste Stufe (5 Volt), oder eben auf mittlere (7 Volt) stellst, solltest Du die Chassis Fans auch nicht hören, nur auf 12 Volt halt das Rauschen der Luft .

Guck mal in dein Postfach, hast eine PN bekommen .


----------



## desm_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Fängt er dann stufenweise an schneller zu drehen oder wird er dann ab 55° einfach laut? Wenn ja, kann man es stufenweise machen? 

Also soll ich bei Advanced auf Apply All? Sonst kann ich da nur zwischen 3 verschiedenen Modi wählen...



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jau, die Chassis Fans hängen ja an der Lüftersteuerung. Wenn Du die auf unterste Stufe (5 Volt), oder eben auf mittlere (7 Volt) stellst, solltest Du die Chassis Fans auch nicht hören, nur auf 12 Volt halt das Rauschen der Luft .


Weiß ich schon  Du meintest aber ich soll den Chassis Fan auch umstellen. Aber der hängt gar nicht am MB 

EDIT: Hab beim Magician Tool grad auf den Refresh-Button unten gedrückt, der PC ist wieder eingefroren, nach Neustart das gleiche beim Öffnen des Programms...


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich habe das R4 vergessen, wie konnte ich nur . Gallopierende Altzheimer . Zuviele Threads. 

Ich kenne das Axtu nicht selbst. Wenn das direkt wirksam werden soll, musst Du wohl unten nen Haken bei "Auto run when windows start" machen und bei "Auto apply when programm start". Natürlich nur für CPU Fan einstellen .


----------



## desm_ (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab das mal kurz ausgetestet, wenn ich die beiden Haken mache dreht sich der Lüfter solange schnell, bis ich auf den Desktop gehe...

Ich meinte z.B. wenn die CPU 55° hat, fängt er dann sofort an sich wieder auf max. zu drehen oder geht das umso schneller, je höher die Temperatur wird? Weil wenn er dann immer zwischen schnell und langsam hin und her schaltet weil es grad an der Grenze ist wäre das doch nervig


----------



## Rosigatton (24. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Es gibt Programme, mit denen kannst Du ein Profil für mehrere Stufen erstellen. Ob das mit dem Axtu geht, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Man kann doch sicherlich mit dem AXTU eine manuelle Lüfterkurve festlegen, oder - also so wie beim Afterburner ?


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Ich meinte z.B. wenn die CPU 55° hat, fängt er dann sofort an sich wieder auf max. zu drehen oder geht das umso schneller, je höher die Temperatur wird? Weil wenn er dann immer zwischen schnell und langsam hin und her schaltet weil es grad an der Grenze ist wäre das doch nervig


 
Die Lüftersteuerung bei Asrock ist etwas... träge  Daher wird der Lüfter nicht schlagartig rauf- und runterdrehen.

Ich würde eine Target Temperatur von 60°C einstellen und den Level auf 2 oder 3. Dann eine Runde zocken oder Prime95 laufen lassen. Wenn die Temperatur unter 70°C bleibt, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Ansonsten müsstest Du den Level etwas höher oder die Target Temp etwas niedriger einstellen.


----------



## DerLachs (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Man kann doch sicherlich mit dem AXTU eine manuelle Lüfterkurve festlegen, oder - also so wie beim Afterburner ?


 Ich habe eben nachgeguckt - das geht leider nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bei Target Temperatur würde ich gleich das Maximum eingeben. Das sind 65° wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Jo, ist 65 °C


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Da gibt es bestimmt einen Bios Hack der das auf 80° stellt.


----------



## Makalar (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da gibt es bestimmt einen Bios Hack der das auf 80° stellt.


 
Geht das bei deinem nicht? Ich kann bis zu 150°C einstellen


----------



## Softy (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Ich kann Ober- und Unterhitze und sogar pyrolytische Reinigung einstellen


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich kann Ober- und Unterhitze und sogar pyrolytische Reinigung einstellen


 
Ich will nicht wissen welche organischen Substanzen auf dem Board sind -- die du entfernen musst -- wenn du Balken gesehen hast.


----------



## desm_ (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Also gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Temperaturkurve einzustellen und eventuell auch, dass der Lüfter direkt beim Drücken des Power-Buttons langsam dreht?
Bei dem ASRock Tool hab ich Level 2 und 65° eingestellt.
Was ich bei Prime95 machen soll weiß ich auch nicht 

Manche Programme/Spiele legen ihre Nutzerdaten im Ordner Dokumente auf C: an und ich hätte auch noch keine Option gefunden, das auf einen eigenen Ordner auf der HDD auszulagern. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Dann noch eine Frage bzgl. der Never Settle Aktion. Da kann man zwischen Never Settle und Never Settle Reloaded auswählen. Ich hab das mit Crysis und Bioshock. Welches der beiden ist das? 

Bei Steam kann man soweit ich gesehen habe per paysafecard zahlen, geht das bei Origin auch? Dort würde BF3 mit Premium grade nur 30€ kosten, das würde ich mir sofort holen 
Und können die in einem der beiden Shops irgendwie draufkommen dass ich noch nicht 18 bin und mir den Zugriff zu den Spielen sperren?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Das Paket mit Crysis und BioShock ist das Never Settle Reloaded. Und dass der Lüfter am Anfang voll hochdreht ist normal, das Mainboard muss 12 Volt geben damit der Lüfter anläuft.


----------



## Softy (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*



desm_ schrieb:


> Bei Steam kann man soweit ich gesehen habe per paysafecard zahlen, geht das bei Origin auch? Dort würde BF3 mit Premium grade nur 30€ kosten, das würde ich mir sofort holen
> Und können die in einem der beiden Shops irgendwie draufkommen dass ich noch nicht 18 bin und mir den Zugriff zu den Spielen sperren?


 
Normalerweise findet bei Spielen ab 18 Jahren ein Alterskontrolle über die Personalausweisnummer statt.


----------



## desm_ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab mal nachgeschaut...bei der Battlefield Beta brauchte man ab 23 Uhr keinen Altersnachweis mehr bringen und sonst aus Österreich auch nicht. Stand irgendwo in deren Forum. 

Ich hab bei Origin jetzt angegeben, dass ich 19 bin. Würde ich das über meine Eltern machen würde das Alter ja nicht übereinstimmen...
Anscheinend läuft die ganze Aktion bei Origin sowieso nur bis zum 26.03. und der ist ja schon vorbei...das heißt ich darf jetzt wieder das doppelte für BF3 zahlen -_-

Weiß noch jemand von euch wie man das umstellt?


			
				desm_ schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Programme/Spiele legen ihre Nutzerdaten im Ordner Dokumente auf C: an und ich hätte auch noch keine Option gefunden, das auf einen eigenen Ordner auf der HDD auszulagern. Ist das irgendwie möglich?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Meinst du den Benutzerordner ? Also C://User/xxxx/Eigene Dokumente ? Das musst du im Programm selbst ändern.


----------



## desm_ (31. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Sorry dass jetzt länger keine Antwort kam, aber ich kann zurzeit nicht so oft und lange vorm PC sitzen, die nächsten 2 Tage auch nicht 



			
				Badewannenbehüter schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den Benutzerordner ? Also C://User/xxxx/Eigene Dokumente ? Das musst du im Programm selbst ändern.


Bei manchen Programmen geht das, bei Visual C++ 2010 hab ich die Möglichkeit gefunden, bei GTA 3 damals z.B. nicht. Euro Truck Simulator und andere meist ältere Spiele speichern die Nutzerdaten auch dorthin...bei den neuen landet doch eh alles in der Cloud 

Ich hab mir jetzt die Logitech G110 geholt und die Treiber für Win8 aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. Allerdings bei ca. 65% der Installation friert der PC ein - ungefähr so wie beim Samsung Magician Tool. Nach einem Neustart dasselbe...Die Version auf der beigelegten CD ist nicht mit Win8 kompatibel, jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? 
Die ganzen Makros kann ich daher zurzeit nicht nutzen...Kann man darauf normalerweise auch Mausklicks auf bestimmte Bereiche des Bildschirms legen? Das wäre nämlich richtig geil 

Meinen PC konnte ich noch immer nicht ausreizen, möchte mit der Installation von großen Spielen noch warten bis ich Win8 als Vollversion habe, da 20GB bei unserem Internet mind. 8 Stunden dauern...

BF3 hätte ich bei Gameladen.com um knappe 40€ gefunden, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Die kenne ich nur über YouTube, der Firmensitz in Hongkong irritiert mich etwas^^
Hab dort auch mehrere Versionen gefunden, die mMn alle das gleiche sind^^: V1, V2, V3
Das ganze hier hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit meinem PC zu tun, vielleicht könnt ihr mir aber trotzdem weiterhelfen...bzgl. der Erfordernis eines Altersnachweises, wenn man aus Österreich kommt bräuchte ich auch noch eine Antwort 

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Lg desm_

Edit: Das Forum hat wohl auf Winterzeit umgestellt, denn eigentlich sollte es ja schon nach 22 Uhr sein


----------



## minicoopers (31. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Zu BF3 
Bei V2 ist das Hauptspiel + alle Addons dabei
V1 und V3 sieht für mich so aus, als wären es nur die Addons 

Du könntest auch mal bei MMOGA.de schauen


----------



## desm_ (31. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hab mal bei Planetkey.de gesucht, die finden nur Battlefield 3 und Premium extra, BF3 alleine kostet beim billigsten Anbieter sogar nur 12,50€...
Beii MMOGA.de gibt es Gold für diverse Spiele, was eigentlich illegal ist, daher mMn nicht sehr seriös. Firmensitz ebenfalls in Hongkong 

Würde ich über paysafecard zahlen: die kann man ja nicht mehr kombinieren, könnte ich den Rest dann auf mein Steam/Origin-Konto buchen, oder?

Das hier könnte ich mir also ohne Bedenken holen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Lade mal die Installationsdatei vom Treiber neu herunter. Eventuell ist da was kaputt gegangen


----------



## desm_ (31. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Bringt auch nichts...die 32 Bit-Version sollte ja auch auf einem 64 Bit Rechner laufen, oder?

Edit: Geht nicht..."Diese Software ist nicht mit ihrem Betriebssystem kompatibel"
Weitere Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## desm_ (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge, wie ich die Logitech Software auf meinem Windows 8 zum Laufen bringe? Sonst müsste ich den Logitech-Support anschreiben, die müssten mir doch eigentlich weiterhelfen können...

Nochmal zu BF3: Hab es jetzt bei Gameware.at um 47€ gefunden. Dort würde ich soweit ich das verstanden habe sogar eine DVD bekommen und müsste mir das Spiel nicht aus dem Internet laden, richtig? Dort kann man per PSC zahlen, man kann die ja meines Wissens nach nicht mehr kombinieren, könnte ich den Rest dann einfach auf meinen Steam/Origin-Account buchen, oder? BF3 alleine gibts ja schon um ~15€, würde das eigentlich auch reichen? Gibt wahrscheinlich nur weit weniger Maps, oder? Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber kenn mich damit nicht wirklich aus, wie ihr vielleicht bereits mitbekommen habt 
Was mich ebenfalls verwirrt, dort gibt es schon BF4. Laut Google kommt das aber erst Ende November heraus...weiß jemand warum es das dort schon gibt? 

Lg desm_


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming-PC bis 1000€*

Du kannst BF4 nur vorbestellen, nicht kaufen.


----------

